# Cartoon Network Channel Then & Now ?



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2008)

hi all
title says everyting...

we all know cartoon nework today is entirely different from the one which tole the heart when it got launched in india fmany years ago..

Has cartoon network Lost its Charm???

P.S I really dont like todays cartoon network..

reason :

1.) full of Sh!t cartoon from china/japan.. 
2.)Screen full of advertisement... ( the worst of all channel)
3.)Lots of ads in between
4.)Orginality Lost
5.)NOt very cartoon oriented... ( i mean for kids)_
6.)repeat point no 2.)


wht do u guys think ???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

I started watching Cartoon network when i was 5-6 and used to watch it till 12-13 but after that it become too shitty!!Earlier,many good and pleasing cartoons were aired like batman,batman of the future,superman,sylvester and tweety mysteries,scoob,pinky and the brain.I loved em all but now they show all that **** like american dragon,ben 10 etc etc all crap.DBZ is also not completed.They never aired DB GT ,not even full DBZ!!!!!Ealier when i was 5-6,i cudt find any advertisement on CN like nowadays(chocos,nirma,detergent,domino's etc),the only ad's i found were the ones of the cartoons and maggi!!
even my younger brother has stopped watching CN coz he considers hungama TV to be better.
Truly,CN has lost many of its lovers


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I started watching Cartoon network when i was 5-6 and used to watch it till 12-13 but after that it become too shitty!!Earlier,many good and pleasing cartoons were aired like batman,batman of the future,superman,sylvester and tweety mysteries,scoob,pinky and the brain.I loved em all but now they show all that **** like american dragon,ben 10 etc etc all crap.DBZ is also not completed.They never aired DB GT ,not even full DBZ!!!!!Ealier when i was 5-6,i cudt find any advertisement on CN like nowadays(chocos,nirma,detergent,domino's etc),the only ad's i found were the ones of the cartoons and maggi!!
> even my younger brother has stopped watching CN coz he considers hungama TV to be better.
> Truly,CN has lost many of its lovers




true brother... true./..

everything they have now and run the whole channel is to moneytise..

there was time i never left the place..

My fav were 
dexter
power zone ( anybody remember??)
flinstones
popeye
swat cats..
captain planet..(awesome one)
JOHNY QUEST ( the "matrix" of cartoon @ those times )
etc etc


Now its full of some Sh!t cartoon with long spike hairs and other Sh!ts..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 20, 2008)

I especially Liked *Johny Quest* and *Centurians("Power extreme" anyone !)* .

Now CN is just ful of crap . The only saving grace is DBZ .

otherwise it's lost all the classics(Flinstones,Jetsons,...)

Also , if anyone remembers there used to air a Series called "Ninja Robots" about 8-10 Years back on CN . That was my fav at that time


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 20, 2008)

do they still have Justice League?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 20, 2008)

yea its a kids channel but the advertisements are not at all related to kids

+ i really miss Johnny Quest \ Centurions


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

yaar, my fav. list is a very long.
i rarely switched my tv off but now i watch only cricket matches on tv due to lack on good entertainment.
some ofthe cartoons that i liked are-
Justice league
X men
dexter 
jetsons
flintstones(it used to start just when i used to come frm school)
johny quest and all.
whenever my dad switched on the tv,he scouled me that every time he swithes the tv on he finds only CN
i want the CN of 1990's.Where is the time machine??


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 20, 2008)

hehe
for the time machine ask the Jetsons 
my fav are /were-
Centurions
Swat cats
Johny Quest 
Tom and jerry
Transformers 
Jetsons 
Dexter---loved that the most 
Flintstons--yea used to start just after school


----------



## omegagamer (Feb 20, 2008)

You can also watch Boomerang
It has all the classic oldies which Cartoon Network has unnecessarily forgotten


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

^^Yeah.. i sometimes watch Boomerang when i'm bored. All the old classic cartoons come in that.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

koi detail me batao ye centurions konsa tha.
That one with 3 heros.In hindi,one's name was ghorpade.that one??
plz explain


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 20, 2008)

lolololol *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
yea that one


----------



## omegagamer (Feb 20, 2008)

@Sunny1211993
Yeah you are right they are three
The green one is Ghorpade (water specialist )
I don't remember the other names quite well but One is Air specialist (Blue guy) and the Land Specialist (Yellow Guy)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah,that gorpade wala cartoon was also good


----------



## talkingcomet (Feb 20, 2008)

man..
i am really missing it all
jetsons, flinstones..
and the power zone during noon..
@Zeeshan Quireshi
centurions!! yeah.
and there was swat cats
then captain planet!!
and man am mising johny quest a lot!!

and guys the names of centurions

Max Ray
Ace McCloud
Jake Rockwell

and then there were other two guys.. dont remember them..
but i still remember the opening vocal
In the near future.. Doc Terror and his cyborg companion Hacker.....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2008)

omegagamer said:


> You can also watch Boomerang
> It has all the classic oldies which Cartoon Network has unnecessarily forgotten




ya boomerang... is there ...

but the quality is really aweful...

i use Dish tv...

the thing is .. CN is now more focussed on Money/AD than giving QUALITY CARTOONS


----------



## mediator (Feb 20, 2008)

Tomcat, Jetsons were kewl, what do u say?


----------



## pratik03 (Feb 20, 2008)

Really missing

Swat Cat
Power zone (1 Hr show combination of all my favorite cartoons )
Popeye
Captain planet


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

I WANT A TIME MACHINE!!!!!!
i want all that toons back.is johny bravo still aired?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

CN has become a bull$hit. Except for the Tom and jerry shows, I never watch CN as I used to do so. Its rather better to watch Hungama, Nick or Pogo.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah !!! we need back all the Hanna-Barbera stuff


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> yeah !!! we need back all the Hanna-Barbera stuff


One of Hanna or Barbera passed away last year I suppose ? Since then CN is detereorating.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 20, 2008)

missing.... 
good old toons.... 

woh bhi kya din the......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> woh bhi kya din the......


sahi bol rahe ho.
mai to din raat cartoon network dekhta tha.ab to 1 hr  bhi tv nahi dekhta


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 20, 2008)

I totally agree. ahhh.. the good old days! Ninja Robots was such an awesome show! Anyone remember?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2008)

mediator said:


> Tomcat, Jetsons were kewl, what do u say?


tomcat?

i guess you meant *TopCat*  (one of fav.), after FlintStones.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 21, 2008)

oh boy i love watching old classic infact i ve d/l lots of old cartoons from torrents muhahah... and keeping it as preserve.
anyways CN is sucks lots of ads and other nonsence. pogo is showing pink panther cartoon.you guys start better watching it.8.30am,12.30p.m and 7.30pm it think its daily.
my other choice is captain tsubasa.


----------



## x3060 (Feb 21, 2008)

its only good for tom and jerry shows . . and that too the new ones i dont like . . i like the old classic tom and jerry  . back in my childhood days all my summer vacations were entirely spend on tom and jerry . i used to buy video caset and play it every day on my now dead vcr . i miss those days . wish i could just go back in time . what a days those were . even world was so smooth and calm

i sometimes feel that i dont belong to this present world


----------



## moshel (Feb 21, 2008)

i remember there were sooo gr8 cartoons on cartoon network..i loved
Flintstones, Jetsons, Scooby Doo, Johnny Bravo, Dexter (my Fav), Powerpuff girls, popeye....
all these japanese cartoons are sooo rubbish, they look so bad...I never understand why people like them so much. but the truth is that these cartoons are pretty famous with todays kids. my 5 yr old nephew and 11 yr old neighbour are crazy behind these cartoons.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2008)

moshel said:


> i remember there were sooo gr8 cartoons on cartoon network..i loved
> Flintstones, Jetsons, Scooby Doo, Johnny Bravo, Dexter (my Fav), Powerpuff girls, popeye....
> all these japanese cartoons are sooo rubbish, they look so bad...I never understand why people like them so much. but the truth is that these cartoons are pretty famous with todays kids. my 5 yr old nephew and 11 yr old neighbour are crazy behind these cartoons.




true.......
at those days .. the cartoon were so close to children in thier content..
they were the real cartoons...

defenitely not the present one .. ( chineese/japan) P.S i cant even figure out who the hero and who the villain, who the girl , who the boy??? all look the same...multiply it with ultra fast frames/story/ action...at last kids ed up with head spinning..

here is why these chinese/japan are too many in CN

1.) cheap to get 
2.)plenty in number than usual cartoons  
3.)run them 100 times.. no one will know wht they are.. 

instead if buying thoise SH!T artoons they can do these

1.)start new season of old cartoons  
2.)start 3d version/ increase qulaity of few cartoons like johhny quest/centurions/fantastic 4/swat acts/ dexter 8) 
3.)start buying really good cartoon.. not some SH!T hole crap  
4.)stop playing or cover the whole ( yes some times entire tv) filled with advertisement, "coming next" , other cartoon advertisement etc... 
5.)remember , kids are the ones who see ur channel so advertising too much wont get u anywhere ... so start a "SERIAL" channel andd fill it with ADS.. u DUM8`s


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2008)

Woh Bite Din Yaad Hai... Gujare CN ke sang Jo 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzY0u64s3KY&feature=related
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DExLGsUkPrg


one of my fav cartoon  "Wacky Races"

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNExu8tIx1k


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ i dont know hindi...

wht are those videos???

sorry i am on dialup//


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^^
Old Cartoon Network Advertisement..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2008)

what cheepos still discussing cartoon network...
weather DBZ or Ben10, today's CN sucks to the core. It used to suck before too, but not as much as today.

2 years back, I got sick of the TV and shifted to the Computer as my primary source of entertainment.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2008)

Finally.Oh freaking finally a topic on Cartoon Network.Good that we brought this up.

Well here are my thoughts to the "new" avatar of CN.
a.)It's crappy
b.)it's more crappy
c.)It's crappier.

Heck the network which once used to be an ace for airing all quality cartoon content has now been messed up with rubbish cartoons & like most of you rightly mentioned Ads.Another point being that it has turned into Hindi transmission on our side & due to this I miss the good ol english dialogues from those old toons like Dexter & Swat Kats & now have to put up with lame-ass dubings.I know with Dist TV & TATA Sky you have the option to select your language but those with local cable don't which makes it painful enough for us.Anyways that's the least of my concerns.I used to watch Cartoon Network like hell when I was in my teenage.

My all time Favourites was all the Power Zone toons & all those classic toons like Atom Ant,Johny Bravo,Perils Of Penelope Pitstop,Wacky Races,Mutley,The real Adventures of Johny Quest,Classic Johny Quest,Top Cat & lots more which I can't remember right now.This channel used to be an epic in terms of quality cartoons back in 90's.I found only one reason to watch CN now which was DBZ but they screwed the episodes for that too.Although I got the whole series later on but that nailed the coffin for the very reason of me watching CN.

I have now started to get all those classic episodes.Got most of my Batman of the Future,Superman The Animated Seires,Swat Kats all season,Dexter's Lab Season 1 & some more eps of The real Adventures of Johny Quest,Johny bravo & All season of Looney Tunes.But dam I still have a lot more to go.I hope cartoon network comes back to it's older charm else it would face heavy TRP losses out here.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> One of Hanna or Barbera passed away last year I suppose ? Since then CN is detereorating.


 
ya maybe ..but i think its not going well since 5yrs.i mean if u compare CN of 1990s and 2004-2008

+++
The advertisements---
Just pure money,what do kids have to do with ads of diapers,sanitary pads ,etc..these should be shown on family channels..i think India has soooooo many animators that CN can have own cartoon ads--a little more creative than converting cricketers/actors into toons.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2008)

one good thing about new CN is they have started theese nice titles like birbal,hanuman... things like that....
its really to niceto see desi style cartoons... but they are no close to those old days cartoons...

its seems many are frusrtated..

the reason why they aresurvivng:

1.) kids wont know wht they seeing or say mind watching ads...
2.)kids cant complaint about too much ads in the channel..
3.)kids will go to greater extend to see tv ( whether its CN or other channel) 
4.)CN things indian viewers wont object to anything and they can show many NONSENSE/CRAP/DUM8 SH!T toons...


i used to love TNT after 9... those were golden days.. 

today .. we all better start scapping the entire CN from india.. best for all ages especially childrens...


----------



## mediator (Feb 21, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> tomcat?
> 
> i guess you meant *TopCat*  (one of fav.), after FlintStones.


Yea m getting old!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 21, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> I totally agree. ahhh.. the good old days! Ninja Robots was such an awesome show! Anyone remember?


Man i was crazy bout ninja Robots .

I think *Ninja Robots* n *Speed Racer* were aired back-2-back . used to watch em both . I think i was in 2nd Grade(10 years ago exact) when Ninja Robots Finale was aired .


----------



## Ecko (Feb 21, 2008)

Thos chinese puppets  !@$$%%
I hate them
used to view Popye & Tome 7 Jerry Also Scooby Do
Those chinese dont even know where to put nose & how to size eyes
Suck888ing hairstyles not to mention


----------



## Voldy (Feb 21, 2008)

CN is full of s#$t right now and forgot his real colour right now what htat channel aired cartoons like bob the builder and so on i dont remember how many craps he aired since adapted acc. to indian colours 
Iam really miss Swat cats(loved the most), Dexter labs., he-man,Batman,One piece. 
Now what CN is aired in place of these amazing cartoons craps like akbar birbal,Ben 10 and how many others ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree. If there is something I hate on TV it has to be those "oriental" cartoons! bloody... I dunno how can anyone like that POS!

There were dayz when I used to watch The centurions, swat katz, popeye show, whacky racers etc. Now I only see Tom and Jerry sometimes. Even that crap Tom and jerry kids is pathetic!

CN is going to dogs...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahh,.. Our cablewalla (Mine & Vicky333's.. we r neighbours...naa) stopped airing CN last year... so I have to just d/l episodes... I used to watch CN all day....

My fev shows were :
DragonballZ, Centurians (Never missed a single episode), Ninja Robots,Transformers StarWars Clone Wars (mini series) Space Ghost, Jetsons, Flintstones, Pokemon, Spiderman (new one), The Batman, Static Shock, Justice League etc etc...


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 21, 2008)

Aaah nostalgia!
Even I've stopped watching CN these days. I've heard that they air all the old ones on Boomerang, but I'm not getting it here. 

 I remember the old days when i was in school and I used to sit and watch Power Zone from 1-3 pm, later on 2-4 pm I guess. Anyone remember all those short flicks like Space Ghost, Birdman, Shazaan, etc?
I really miss the other short flicks like Yogi Bear, Snagglepuss, Huckleberry Hound, Precious Pupp, Squiddly Diddly, etc. Top Cat was one of my all time favs. So were the Flintstones and The Jetsons.

I don't know why, but I somehow lost the urge to watch the shows after they started showing them completely in Hindi (no offense please, I've seen people getting ferocious here over languages - this does not mean I don't like Hindi, in fact, it's my preferred language of speech). The cable operator here doesn't give any option for the users choosing the languages.
But if I have to give someone credit for my knowledge and grasp of the English language, I would say CN was one of them. Its just that the jokes and punchlines doesn't feel the same after the dubbing. I mean, for me, the essence of it all gets lost in translation. And no one can replace Mel Blanc for the Looney Tunes (Mel Blanc was the voice behind them all).


I still watch Tom and Jerry sometimes on CN, but I really, _really _hate it when they show ads in between a show. Arre, how long is a Tom and Jerry show yaar? Atleast show the ads after one show ends... sheesh!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Aaah nostalgia!
> Even I've stopped watching CN these days. I've heard that they air all the old ones on Boomerang, but I'm not getting it here.
> 
> I remember the old days when i was in school and I used to sit and watch Power Zone from 1-3 pm, later on 2-4 pm I guess. Anyone remember all those short flicks like Space Ghost, Birdman, Shazaan, etc?
> ...



well said..

i yesterday saw richi rich at some time around midnight...
wht the hell ... which kid wik watch at that time???


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 21, 2008)

The only time I see CN is around 1 AM 'coz Dexter is aired and I watch it only when I can't sleep and there's nothing good to read. CN sucks and will suck more for sure.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

@naveen, u said u dnt knw hindi. Its bad dude. I am also from TN but I live in pune since my birth; so i knw hindi, marathi. But my dad who is from a village in TN, he also speaks fluent hindi. Man its our national language. All must knw at least to speak it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 21, 2008)

I also miss JohnyQuest.


----------



## garefield (Feb 21, 2008)

yea man ur right cartoon network sucks.
i remember those days when i used to stick to tv for cartoon network on those days we had jhonny quest,the mask,the jetsons(jetson's wife was so cute right lol),dextars laboratory etc i loved those .
but these days all u have is pokemon and all bullshits. i hate pokemon.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey! I think JohnnyQuest has been restored. I say info about it or i am mistaken ? 

BTW, The Mask was one of my favs. and the best one. The green _takla_ fellow


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> @naveen, u said u dnt knw hindi. Its bad dude. I am also from TN but I live in pune since my birth; so i knw hindi, marathi. But my dad who is from a village in TN, he also speaks fluent hindi. Man its our national language. All must knw at least to speak it.



i know few lines dude... like 


kana kaliyakiya ?? 
kutha
something like that..

i even bought this 30 days hindi///

i simply didnt find time ..
more over learining language is to be by speaking it .. and noboddy around me knows hindi...except few friends...

ya its our national language.. i agree .. but her  isnt any hard fast rule that we should learn it...

enai porutha varaikum tamil matrum english pooduummm...

will try to learn coz i miss so many hindi film(p.s i felt bad when i wasnt able to understand a  thing in fanaa....)


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 22, 2008)

@naveen and the unknown: It would be really great if we could stick to the topic, else this might be one more "Thackrey" thread


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

i yesterday saw a show named johhny test.... how funny...??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 22, 2008)

ax3 said:


> i just miss    >> jonny quest , batman, superman, batman beyond, heman [old & new]  hope they telecast them again .... request toon does exist on india site ....  or might get them on dvd [bt quality might b very low] ....... as many rnt  released officially .......


I don't think cartoons like He-Man was ever shown on CN. They are not from the Hanna Barbara stable!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

i think johhny quest is from HB ??? am i right
??/


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

^Yes,and its shown on Boomerang--
 but i havent got hold of it 
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.2d3b0455ec.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

is johhny quest aired.. can u confirm any time???

and whts with that dragon ballz everyone talikng about???


----------



## digit i am thinking (Feb 22, 2008)

Once i watched Ed Edd n Eddy on CN and i like it
Good time pass


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 22, 2008)

I watch Riche Rich and it is very good.
btw can i get past episiode of Dragon Ball Z in internet.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 22, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I don't think cartoons like He-Man was ever shown on CN. They are not from the Hanna Barbara stable!



No, He-Man was there on Cartoon Network...

Its 1st show showed how Adam got his powers and It was different and new from the one they showed on DD National some years ago...


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

he man was shown age ago on CN --
*www.comicon.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=36;t=000331;p=1


----------



## entrana (Feb 22, 2008)

the cartoon network back where i stayed in philippines isnt adulterated. it shows the same shows as the us ones including some rare ones that arent here. it has the complete cartton network original collection which is still airing and less ads. in india cn is more like an advertising channel . IT ALSO HAS POOR INDIAN VOICE OVERS


----------



## krazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

I used to watch Cartoon Network all day when I was a kid. My mom would beat the crap out of me for that but still I watched. Cartoons like Swat Kats, Centurions, Ninja robots, dex lab, flintstones, jetsons, Jhonny Quest/Bravo, Top Cats, Yogi bear, scooby doo where are you, and many more were my fav. There was also a show which showed action cartoons like birdman, space ghost, etc. which kicked ass. But now its crap crap crap. Pathetic shows, hindi dubbing, stupid ads, the list goes on. Now I watch Animax instead. The japanese anime are really cool. For e.g. Detective School Q, hungry heart, fullmetal alchemist, ghost in school, the getbackers, samurai X, etc.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 23, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> is johhny quest aired.. can u confirm any time???
> 
> and whts with that dragon ballz everyone talikng about???


 
i checked this month's schedule-johnny Quest isn't anywhere 
Dragon ballz is shown-i think aroud 7 or 8

BTW-wth is this-- 9.30pm - Popeye show
                        10.30pm-popeye show ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 23, 2008)

I can confirm that no Johnny Quest episodes are being aired as of now.The Real Adventures of Johny quest was taken off air a long time back.The classic one is lost in oblivion.Boomerang is a channel which is available only on Dish TV I suppose for now.Not sure if cable operators have started beaming it but still we need it.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

I always looked forward to watching Dexter at 5 PM weekdays with a hot cup of Coffee But  now its Shinchan on Hungama.
Alas those were old days and i am now hooked to History Channel all the time(for the last 5 months i have seen ESPN & History Channel and nothing else)


----------



## adi007 (Feb 23, 2008)

i love Dexter.......dunno whether it's still there or not...now i ain't watching TV anymore coz same episodes not only in CN but nearly all channels ...i juts watch some news channel that's all...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

adi007 said:


> I juts watch some news channel that's all...


 
Are u talking of that boring channels except when the show news abt cricket.

I love Dragon Ball Z, Riche Rich, Tom and Jerry..


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2008)

Even I also hate those new stupid Japanese 'action' cartoons. Are they even Cartoons??.......And when those Japanese-Chinese who ever they are fight......they say "Ha ho ha.........ya...he ho" which is actually damn funny.

Those CN guys have also stopped airing Batman, Superman which were good and even interesting. I am ready to watch the repeated shows of Scooby Doo but not these rubbish Programmes...

My favourite cartoon of all time is Transformers........

Anyways, at the moment Disney Channel is better than CN in terms of quality......

*And yes one cartoon is worth watching, "Shin Chan" on Hungama.........* Watch it, and you'll forget any other cartoon.......


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

^^Kya Aap Ko ShimlaMirch Pasand Hai


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^^Kya Aap Ko ShimlaMirch Pasand Hai


Kyun???


----------



## omegagamer (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ First watch shinchan and then you will know kyun


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 23, 2008)

Sinchan is the best cartoon in Hangama... *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5375/images.jpg

btw Doremon and Kitretsu are also awesom.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 23, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Sinchan is the best cartoon in Hangama... *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5375/images.jpg
> 
> btw Doremon and Kitretsu are also awesom.


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree Old classics were awesome.And I used to sit back watching them the whole day.These guys need to air Naruto.It's awesome.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 23, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Sinchan is the best cartoon in Hangama... *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5375/images.jpg
> 
> btw Doremon and Kitretsu are also awesom.


I hate cartoons nowadays.Its better to play DBZ (whole story) on PS2 rather than watch repetitive episodes on CN
i need all those toons back,flintstones,centurions,swat cats,johny quest,jetsons,justice league,x men evolution,batman,batman of the future,spiderman,dexter,PPgirls,johny brovo and thosr milo and maggi ads not the diaper and saffola ads.
Someone bring those golden days back!!!


----------



## anispace (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah shinchan is really good. thats the only japanese cartoon thats dubbed perfectly in Hindi. The English dub shown on Cartoon Network in US sucks.

anybody remember Ninja Robots, Heidi, ghostbusters, MIB??


----------



## omegagamer (Feb 24, 2008)

I remember they are from the golden age of Cartoon Network
Btw MIB was very good


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dishtv exclusive 'Boomerang' Classic Cartoons  Channel...
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/1308/boomeranggm2.th.jpg


----------



## hullap (Feb 24, 2008)

it sux now i just watch disney now


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Kyun???


Abe yeh Shinchan ka Takiya-Kalaam Hai


----------



## netguy (Feb 24, 2008)

ax3 said:


> @gagandeep .... +1 .... me 2 hate jap toons .... they suck .... & they r ruling CN ....
> 
> CN in HINDI sucks more with bekar translation .... cablewala says HINDI & ENG ko sub is diff, i dont think so .....
> 
> havent seen CN 4 many months ....




Ha....!! here i get the CN in my native language Telugu...

i like scooby doo a lot..... and i dint even miss a single show..(NOT NOW)

now i hate tat show ....coz dat program is now being aired in telugu dubbed version.....oh god...!!


----------



## utsav (Feb 25, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> true brother... true./..
> 
> everything they have now and run the whole channel is to moneytise..
> 
> ...


+1 i hate those spike haired cartoon.and swat cats were rocking


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2008)

anispace said:


> anybody remember Ninja Robots, Heidi, ghostbusters, MIB??


Had never missed a single episode of all those cartoons.Infact I had followed Ninja Robots the complete season both the times when it was aired on CN.Same goes for Heidi which was a truly heart warming cartoon.I liked MIB to some extent but not that much.If you mean Extreme Ghostbusters then that was completely brilliant.Eduardo FTW!


----------



## Chirag (Feb 25, 2008)

There was a time when I used to watch CN all the time without getting bored. But now can't stand any cartoon other than DBZ.. I really miss Johny Quest, Dexter's Lab, Flinstones, Jetsons and many more. Now the only cartoons worth watching are Shinchan and DBZ.

R.I.P Original CN


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2008)

^Are you kidding me? The old Jonny Quest is already out on DVD long back.You can look up for it on Amazon.So is Superman:The Animated series,Batman of the Future,Batman:The Animated Series,Wacky Races,Top Cat,Yogi Bear,Space Ghost,Mangilla Gorilla,Dasdartly & Muttley.Heck even Sitting Ducks Season 1 is out on DVD.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 25, 2008)

Tom and Jerry was the best i have ever seen.
Besides, i also liked to watch Popeye, Swat Cats, Captain Planet, Jetsons, Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Lab, Scooby Dooby, etc.
I have not followed any of them for quite a long time, so have no idea about the current situation of CN. 
But reading your comments tell me that its better i am not following.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 25, 2008)

I was a CN Addict. I cant remember about the ads in the channel when i was in class 3. I believe the ads were too less. I stopped watching CN from 2001


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 25, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Dishtv exclusive 'Boomerang' Classic Cartoons  Channel...
> *img144.imageshack.us/img144/1308/boomeranggm2.th.jpg




true but quality is very worst...

compared to cartoon channel..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

does anyone remember 'The Centurions", "Ninja Robots" and "Ghost Busters" ? They used to come one after the other and back in class one, I loved them.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 28, 2008)

^^^^ thiose were the golden days...

were did jonny bravo go ?? and also mask???


----------



## krazzy (Feb 28, 2008)

Mann!! And I thought I was the only one here who was crazy about Cartoon Network!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 28, 2008)

!!!!!!!!! Every Gentle Man Is A Child By Heart !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL! There won't be a single person on the planet who can deny that they haven't seen or heard about Cartoon Network,EVER.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to watch   The Mask , Men in black , He man .but no one is aired now so lost charm ...

but some time see johny bravo and tom n jerry


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

and now all I can do is download the episodes of my fav cartoons and watch them on the PC.


----------



## Amfam (Feb 29, 2008)

*what about others ?*

cartoon network was really good..  

but at the same time do u all remember other shows that were running.. 
does any one remember watching "different strokes" , "silver spoons" , "Slimer and the Ghost busters" and "who is the boss" 

any 1 remembers "the gaint robot" ??  


that was the best time.. i used to come home frm school n watch these things...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 29, 2008)

anybody remember atom ant ???


----------



## Renny (Mar 3, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> anybody remember atom ant ???



Thnx for helpin me remember dat cartoon naveen, it was hillarious!!

*www.kilala.nl/Images/Blog/AtomAnt.jpg



PS:- 
Here r Swat Kats eps:-

*swatkats.us/episodes


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

thnks rahul... that picture brings me many good old memory when i was a kid...

really thnks ...

thats really cute...


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

lol i havent watched TV for 3-4 yrs  LOL
I have been so busy in computers,studies and exams and all that I FORGOT tv !
lol


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys where can i get batman of the future,justice league,X men,Flintstones,jetsons,dexter and sylvester and tweety.hey superman too
If not then where can i get a time machine?
BTW thnx Rahul.ill DL all those episode 2nite


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: what about others ?*



Amfam said:


> but at the same time do u all remember other shows that were running..
> does any one remember watching "different strokes" , "silver spoons" , "Slimer and the Ghost busters" and "who is the boss"
> 
> 
> that was the best time.. i used to come home frm school n watch these things...


Amen to that brother.BTW Different Strokes used to come on Sony back then along with I Dream Of Jeanie.But Different Strokes used to be in hindi which I liked so much.At one point I was addicted to Small Wonder & Boy Meets World in Hindi.Those were the only shows which I would give my whole fortune to get in Hindi.The darn channels have stopped airing it now.DAM!  

@naveen: Thanks for the memory jog man.Had almost forgot about Atom Ant(How can that be ).Was a wonderful cartoon indeed.Does anyone remember Quick Draw McGraw? I only remember his KABOOM move.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 13, 2008)

i have been trying to get quick Draw McGraw but couldnt also searched To******.
So far i have all the looney toons,hanna barbera,mgm and many old and golden collections in my collections.approx 31 dvds of 8.5gb each.Hope my children watch them in future.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2008)

^HEHE! I'm pretty sure they will.My collection is a bit smaller though but slowly building it up.Wanted to get Dexter's Lab season 2 desparately.I have small collection of The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest too but quality is strictly OK.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 13, 2008)

Really missing , after they have changed the logo they changed everything , i remember the old logo . and the cartoons , dexter , jetsons , MANY are there . but cant mention all . i was HUGE FAN of Cartoon Network . But now , I REALLY HATE Anim . after pokemon it all started. ..sigh.. Hungama is much better .

*web.archive.org/web/20010220180856/cartoonnetworkindia.com/noflash.htm

anyone remember cartoon cartoons on fridays or dotcompick on saturdays ...it was great

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Prjqu0F6d-U&feature=related


----------



## Renny (Mar 15, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Hey guys where can i get batman of the future,justice league,X men,Flintstones,jetsons,dexter and sylvester and tweety.hey superman too
> If not then where can i get a time machine?
> BTW thnx Rahul.ill DL all those episode 2nite



Torrents


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 22, 2008)

+1 ^^^^^^


----------



## jal_desai (Mar 23, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Also , if anyone remembers there used to air a Series called "Ninja Robots" about 8-10 Years back on CN . That was my fav at that time



yayaya.. Ninja Robots.... i used to see it wen i was in 5th standard... u know tht song at the end of the show... *"NINJA ROBOTS, NINJA ROBOTS   ... NA NA NA NA... ECSTACY...  SOMEDAY WE'LL BE... POWERFUL SQUADRON..."*


----------



## Renny (Mar 25, 2008)

Well the quality of Swat Kats is very good , dont know abt the others,

Btw which other animes r u gettin?


----------



## DukeNukem (Mar 25, 2008)

well, I used to Love this channel (as this is the only channel one can watch with whole family)

But now this channel .... #@$@#$@#$  they are repeating the DragonBallz Third Time in a Row, Damn they drive me crazy the moment i thought they are starting the new series (which they says in the Adv. every day) the Series is started again and again and again. wonder when they start the new series.

some time i wish if possible,  to kaame-haame-haaa the cartoon network.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2008)

Most of the cartoon shows now are not good. But that's kind of OK when compared to watching some of them in regional language. Earlier I used to bear it watching in Hindi atleast that was ok. Now it's being dubbed in Telugu. Goodness Gracious! It's such a piece of crap. Literally!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 25, 2008)

I like Naruto and still watch Tom & Jerry & even occassionally Ben 10
Most of the CN shows have become pointless & are not worth watching.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2008)

^If they had such a mailing option then they would have been bombarded with a gazillion emails from all over the place.They have now started to grab some classic toons like Jetsons via Boomerang & playing them back in Hindi.Which again sucks big time.Gosh I miss the old times.


----------



## sjstays (Apr 29, 2008)

ya.. Cn has gone down over the years and is still headed downwards. its not watchable more because as it is dubbd in hindi.. thats aweful!

and all those lovely programs we used to watch.. i miss them all...
tom and jerry, flintsones, tweety, and scooby doob(!)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 29, 2008)

Tom & Jerry still airs.I think Tweety does too but not sure.The last I heard from Scooby was some mini movie that they had put up for it.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone likes teenage mutant ninja turtles cartoons?there are 2 versions
TMNT ORIGINAL(1986- 1996) AND TMNT (2003-CURRENT).i like original and you can see villain on my avtaar called "shredder" i like this villain.you can get all the original and 2003 episodes from torrents.Trust me guys original is fantastic.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 30, 2008)

Original used to air on Star World if I am not mistaken.It was the best among any other TMNT cartoons.The animation & voice dubbing was simply superb.Hopefully should have my NU connection in some days & then could get back to work.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 30, 2008)

@ ax3 new tmnts look more aggressive matured and structured modified perhaps that might have captured all the present fans.In the new tmnt we dont have villains like bebop,rocksteady,ratking(not sure),gator(not sure),dregg nor even kwang and his rock soldiers.
  the finale series of new tmnt is utter crap four turtles become kind of super ninja birds and fight against mutated shredder.

@allwyndlima : yeah bro you better get it fast i see slight decrease in uploaders.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2008)

@AX3: Good thing man.Our local cable guy has a hard time holding onto the channel allocation,leave along taking requests. BTW I got most of Batman Beyond on DVD. 

@ancientrites: I see Demonoid still has equal amount of peers for some seasons.I guess there were 10 in total for the classic TMNT right? I love only the DVD-rip ones & not the TV ripped as sometimes most of them are poorly encoded.Exhibit A,Dexter's Lab. 

The classic TMNT had a very cartoonish finish which made it look really awesome.Plus the original theme music which was again a good thing.The recent one feels way off track & seems out of place for some reason.I hope am not too late to get those series.


----------



## ancientrites (May 1, 2008)

@allwyndlima : yeah there are 10 of them demonoid has few season dvd ripps and one big tv ripped external source from thepiratebay but i have tv ripped with dutch subtitles from thepiratebay.The quality is average.

   guess what the finale series of original tmnt theme music is changed i think its with "get shredder"episode onwards.If you dont know you have new mighty villain Dregg.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2008)

Are the Dutch subtitles hardcoded? How long did it take you to download that 10Gig file? Also what connection are you on?


----------



## ancientrites (May 2, 2008)

yeah bro those are hardcoded no matter what it cant be removed.it took me almost 10 days nonstop i keep my broadband always on 24 hrs except when electricity goes off.bsnl 900ul


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 9, 2008)

@ax3-bhaiya zara idhar ke ek aadh cartoons ke link de do.
I want JLA and X men evolution episodes badly.Where can i get it??
please gimme the torrents or RS links.I have RS premium acc so no prob with RS .
Please post here or PM me.


----------



## kalpik (May 9, 2008)

Why are we discussing how to obtain copyrighted material illegally?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 9, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Why are we discussing how to obtain copyrighted material illegally?


Because we cant find them legally in the markets.I went to music world 3 days back and they have nothing except tom and jerry


----------



## kalpik (May 9, 2008)

So if you cant get something legally, you will pirate it?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 9, 2008)

^^
If i really need it ,i will!


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2008)

^^ Fine! But don't post post about it here


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2008)

^^
but where to buy them??
Are they available over net?i mean ebay etc.

Edit:Just found a site for all cartoons's RS links.
Man this is sooo cool.
Site is ~snipped! .Ironman which was aired on foxkids is also there


----------



## PcEnthu (May 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> but where to buy them??
> Are they available over net?i mean ebay etc.
> 
> ...



Remove the links to site containing illegal content. You could have PMed that site link to ax3


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2008)

I warned you. And now you posted link to an illegal forum. Now face the consequences.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I warned you. And now you posted link to an illegal forum. Now face the consequences.


K sorry.no more illegal stuff right?


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2008)

Yea.. No more illegal stuff.. Banned for 2 days.


----------



## Renny (Jun 20, 2008)

Batman of the future was also awesome.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 20, 2008)

ax3 said:


> i have links 2 intro themes of superman, batman, batman beyond & jla .....
> 
> should i post it HERE ???



that's gr8.pls do post.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 21, 2008)

any one likes transformers american animated ones(1984-1987) not japanese.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Sinchan is the best cartoon in Hangama... *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5375/images.jpg
> 
> btw Doremon and Kitretsu are also awesom.




I feel Shinchan is cheap...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 2, 2008)

Dexter's Lab Season 2 (Part 1) DVD is out.This is only an Australian PAL DVD release.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks ax3!!!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jul 3, 2008)

CN aint too bad! Better than Hungama anyway! It's a channel for kids or for kid-minded people! Don't you adults start harping on Koi lauta the wo bite hue din . And Japanese animes don't suck ya know, only some of them do. Try Naruto, you'll be rofling! And it's soundtrack is great too! Dragonball Z's former soundtrack used to be cool too.

On a second note, CN does tend to repeat the old seasons(only in India!) until everyone's learnt 'em by heart, before launching new seasons in India. But that's quite eligible for pardon.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 6, 2008)

The topic makes one wonder whether they are showing Hentai now on cartoon network!


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 6, 2008)

i dont think they show hentai on cn.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 6, 2008)

Back then Cartoon Network was a dream come true................with great shows like swat kats, Ninja Robots, Tintin, Dragon Ball Z...................But now it's become a down right boring channel full of ads and lousy shows. Although they still retain some old charm in the toonami section with DBZ(hope they show all the episodes at least now) and transformers animated(coming this monday). They should bring back some of the old shows...............


----------



## Chirag (Jul 6, 2008)

Watch CN at around like 11:30, they show Jetsons, Dexter and some other old shows.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

I have given up hope on the classic CN returning back.With it's current track record I don't think there is any scope either.Better get hold of the DVD's to relieve old memories.I am now trying to get hold of Wacky Races.Too bad can't get hold of Sitting Ducks anywhere.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Jul 6, 2008)

if u want to watch wacky races then i think they show it on boomerang


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 6, 2008)

there was a cartoon on ZeeTV back in the day, it was about the sledge dogs.i fail to remember the exact theme\storyline .do u guys remember the name of this animated series?


----------



## Chirag (Jul 6, 2008)

Speed Racer, anyone?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

^Nah! Was not much interested in Speed Racer.Just a few episodes here & there but was average IMO.I liked one spoof episode from Dexter's Lab which was given a speed racer kind of look.Was really funny how they made it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Nah! Was not much interested in Speed Racer.Just a few episodes here & there but was average IMO.I liked one spoof episode from Dexter's Lab which was given a speed racer kind of look.Was really funny how they made it.


I remember that one!! It was totally awesome 
Dexter's Lab used to be one of my favourite shows on CN. Sadly, today's shows can't hold a candle to the likes of Swat Kats, Dexter, Ninja Robots etc. I started watching CN when it used to run upto 5 sumthing in the evening, after that it switched to TNT. Those were the days....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2008)

^That was THE best era for CN.I guess now they have shifted their attention more in a matured perspective & brought in some junk Jap Anime's.And no I am not talking about DBZ.The earlier period had enjoyable characters & my much awaited show, Power Zone.Strictly speaking I feel CN has gone to dogs, least to say.There was an clip made on youtube which I saw the other night paying tribute to the dead CN shows back in the 90's.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 9, 2008)

ax3 said:


> Dexter's Lab & Swat Kats , my fav 2 .......
> 
> hope DVD r available in the market ..... original .....




i already have ALL THE EPISODES OF SWAT KATS...right now in my lappy. 
Wanna know how i got it???  All I can do is to help u with a file of a mere KBs  . Just leave a note...


----------



## Renny (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank goodness Tom and Jerry hasn't been scrapped just like the other good cartoons although most of the new episodes $uck.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Thank goodness Tom and Jerry hasn't been scrapped just like the other good cartoons although most of the new episodes $uck.


Yeah, the old ones were classics. I don't even bother to watch the new ones.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 9, 2008)

cN is now reciding its post. Itis now coming to be Mr. Tom & Jerry. All day you can watch them. And as for the previous time I loved Swat Cats


----------



## tusharswarnkar (Jul 14, 2008)

I need swat kats.........though i have a season of jhonny quest....awesome series yaar..
ne one knows how many episode naruto has???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 14, 2008)

I just got Batman Beyond season 1-3 & TMNT Season 1 & 2.Boy good old memories.Wonder if they had release Extreme Ghostbusters on DVD.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2008)

I R BABOOL!!
What was the name of that toon?


----------



## Mohnishgs (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah i do agree that CN is filled with sh1t these days but they still air some of those old shows like jetsons(11 pm) and dexter's laboratory(1 am), johnny bravo etc but now they have another great show ........... naruto(9 pm) and also everybody's all time favorite dragonball z(9:30 pm)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 15, 2008)

> I R BABOOL!!
> What was the name of that toon?


I am Weasel.And that was I.R.Baboon.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

ban every cartoon, only show - Naruto, Devil May Cry ,Beyblade, Yu-Gi Oh, Duel Masters, etc action animes ..... superheroes like Batman, Spiderman and SUperMan allowed ..... otherwwize all cartoons are **** .... Tom and Jerry is the worst .... next comes Mickey Mouse  ..... ban all of this sh1t


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 9, 2008)

@KPower Mania
oh common bro... classic tom and jerry are magnificent.even classic old mickey,donald,pluto and goofy are fantastic.I dont like new animated ones that they are showing on DD i think it is mickey mouse club house which sucks badly but still you have the good old wayne doing the vocals for mickey before it was jimmy almost similar.Anyways i loved watching walt disney cartoons till 1990.
 just to add further i downloaded all three characters mickey,donald and goofy from torrents almost 11 dvds.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^personal choices man ...... no debates frm my side on this topic


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

I want ducktales,Uncle Scrooge and Launchpad!!I know they weren't shown on CN but still they rokkked!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone remembers the old skool show Ninja Robots ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

i dunno abt Ninja Robots, but i do remember RoboCop 8)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> i dunno abt Ninja Robots, but i do remember RoboCop 8)



FoxKids right?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

i loved Duel Masters the most ..... i even bought its original franchise (cards) worth 5-6k when i was in 5-6th standard


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> i dunno abt Ninja Robots, but i do remember RoboCop 8)


you are 13 years old right ? then this one is too old for you. in its peak days, you might have been maximum 3 years old


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 9, 2008)

ninja robots... wow it used to air on Cartoon network at 4:30 pm..last cartoon in Powerzone..   Centurions - 3PM, Swat Kats - 4PM, Ninja Robots - 4:30PM .. here's a glimpse:

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=4fr3YZ0jCOc


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

Swat Cats 8) used to love it......


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 12, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I want ducktales,Uncle Scrooge and Launchpad!!I know they weren't shown on CN but still they rokkked!


i have seen all episodes but i dont remember now.i liked episodes when gyzmoduck was introduced.I watched them in arabic translation when i was in muscat.Somebody told me they were shown on DD1 hindi translation in mid 90's.
You can get them on torrents dvd quality its worth.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

Duck Tales, Talespin & Mowgli were my favourites from 1994/95 onwards on DD.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 18, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ban every cartoon, only show - Naruto, Devil May Cry ,Beyblade, Yu-Gi Oh, Duel Masters, etc action animes ..... superheroes like Batman, Spiderman and SUperMan allowed ..... otherwwize all cartoons are **** .... Tom and Jerry is the worst .... next comes Mickey Mouse  ..... ban all of this sh1t



I totally agree . Exception: beyblade(concept was laughable). And the ol' season repeating cycle on CN is even more worse.
Swat Kats was cool but the show had only one season with 26 episodes!!!

@MetalheadGautham
Ninja Robots was a personal favourite of mine(Wasn't the protagonist something like... Jao Maya), but they never completed the show(or did they?)

Anyone know when CN is gonna proceed with the next set of episodes for Naruto?

Anyway, it's nice to know other mature people still like watching cartoons(I am constantly taunted by friends  ).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Ninja Robots was a personal favourite of mine(Wasn't the protagonist something like... Jao Maya), but they never completed the show(or did they?)



Nope, they completed the series. The princess' commander (can't spell the name, was something like Izelander) and Jo together formed the alliance of the sun & moon when the commander was breathing his last. The secret room (or was it the engine room?) of their ship opened up and both men floated into it surrounded by light. Then they all headed home!


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nope, they completed the series. The princess' commander (can't spell the name, was something like Izelander) and Jo together formed the alliance of the sun & moon when the commander was breathing his last. The secret room (or was it the engine room?) of their ship opened up and both men floated into it surrounded by light. Then they all headed home!


That was (and is) still my fav show of all time.That's the first time I saw japanese ninja toons and it rocked.I searched through entire net and guess what? *I FOUND ALMOST ALL EPISODES OF NINJA ROBOTS WITH JAP AUDIO AND ENGLISH SUBTITLES HERE:-* 

*www.crunchyroll.com/showseriesmedia?id=3103

(Since this show died out long ago so there's no copyright/piracy issue with watching these episodes online here)
Hows ZATT???
Download with firefox(Download helper Ext)


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 4, 2008)

Johnny quest was good . There was something like Perils of Penelope where in all the guys raced. Also there was this show with all the Cn characters competing against each other in various kind of sports .
Does anyone remember Birdman or something like that .




Sunny1211993 said:


> i want the CN of 1990's.Where is the time machine??



Your wish has been granted . You can watch Boomerang for all those cartoons.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 4, 2008)

^^
Arre,where can I watch Batman,flintstones and all?

I.R.Baboon!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2008)

Was currently going through season 2 of Batman Beyond.This was a brilliant re-incarnation of Batman.Wonder why Warner Brothers contracted it to only 3 seasons? Did they show all the seasons on Cartoon network?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 4, 2008)

^^
Nah,you cannot expect that from CN.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 4, 2008)

I thought so.It seems they aired the full first season & abandoned it from there.Infact the following seasons were much promising than the first one.


----------



## tkin (Sep 4, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> Johnny quest was good . There was something like Perils of Penelope where in all the guys raced. *Also there was this show with all the Cn characters competing against each other in various kind of sports .*
> Does anyone remember Birdman or something like that .
> 
> 
> ...


Its called Laugh-a-Lympics and its re-airing now, sometime during noon, weekdays.
Yes, I remember Birdman.It was some prehistoric alien world of somesort.Don't remember correctly though.
I watched CN 24/7 but now switched to Animax.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

Duel Masters  I want it back.

Shobu was kool. I had all his cards but lost them.


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone want the whole First season of Naruto??? I have it... PM me if wanted... But i should tell u that it is japanese language with english subtitles.. And also that out of 220 episodes of 1st season i have one or 2 missing...


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2008)

My all time FAV:-
COURAGE THE COWARDLY DOG.


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 8, 2008)

Courage the cowrdly dog... I hate that S*** cartoon... i think that many people also dont like it....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

^^It was not that bad but it wasnt a legend at the same time.....

I liked it but not much .


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Sep 8, 2008)

^+1 to latino_ansari
Even i hate that stupid cartoon. I assume that Courage the Cowardly dog cartoon was just squeezed in CN when it was not required actually.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 8, 2008)

Wth is going on CN? After ever 1 hr they are airing Tom and Jerry. Bloody hell its so bugging. Evening there was like 1 hr of Tom and Jerry, then Ben10 for 1 hr and again Tom gerry then at 9 again tom and jerry and now at 11:30 again tom and jerry. Wtf..


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 9, 2008)

bro..i have noticed it same thing may be due to demand can tolerate tom and jerry for 1 hr but not ben10.
Even worst the new animated transformer i dont remember the timing it was terrible.Megatron looked so big.
Its time cn starts showing looney tunes once again bugs bunny,daffy duck,elmer fudd,porky pig,speedy gonzales and big rooster character leghorn is it? i love this characters


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I want ducktales,Uncle Scrooge and Launchpad!!I know they weren't shown on CN but still they rokkked!


+1


----------



## faraaz (Sep 10, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Also , if anyone remembers there used to air a Series called "Ninja Robots" about 8-10 Years back on CN . That was my fav at that time



OMG I looooooooved that show SO MUCH! I used to watch every single episode after school (4:30 pm weekdays ) and I was such a nerd, I actually imported a set of (very expensive) DVDs with english subtitles from Japan while I was in Australia. Just love that show to death.


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, my question is why did all the changes come up?
The cartoons used to be nice before. Why then did they change all that?

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/24large.png

I think the answer lies in this - the starting of Pogo.

Ever since that channel came, CN has started going down, not that even Pogo is good...!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hate Cartoon Network nowadays!!! Their contents have really gone down the drain!! Total pathetic waste of electricity!!! I started watching cartoon network when i was in Class V and I still love watching Cartoons. But the whole content is sooooooo bad!!! All those Japanese animated shows are so full of crap!!!

My Favorites were :
Dexter
Power zone (Space Ghost, Brid Man etc!!!).
Flinstones.
Jetsons.
Johnny Bravo (My most fav).
Top Cat (another most fav).
Swat Cats.
Johnny Quest.
Ed, Edd n Eddy.
Sheep In the Big City was also very good.... but the animation wasn't... but still the humour was awesome!!!
Then long back there was a show in the early morning which showed cartoons like Atom Ant, Quickdraw McGraw etc!!!
Back then the channel used to change to TNT after 21:00!!!!


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 12, 2008)

I think TNT was after 8:00. Even before TNT, there was one called TCM, really interesting humorous channels.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hooked to ANIMAX*


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 13, 2008)

First it was 20:00. Then later it became 21:00. After that cartoon network became a 24hrs channel! Watched WCW Nitro on TNT!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bring Back Naruto!!!!*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2008)

When? Where? What time? 

All I can now see if Jap Animes being flooded on CN.Though I like DBZ, I never see anything different on it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

Dont know if you'll remember but I liked watching  "The Little Lulu Show"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2008)

I hated that show.Didn't really connect with it.But liked Heidi which was really amazing.Not to mention Pingu which these pricks took off the air as well.

Good thing I got all it's episodes over DVD.God bless the internet.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

^^
Hey..Dont talk about little Lulu like that!  
Anyway, Hiedi was also one of the best cartoons aired on CN..it used to come at 8.00PM. I used to watch everyday and got really upset when it stopped
I'm still upset , now that CN has become $h!t


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 24, 2008)

It just shows what happens to a channel when the most popular shows are taken off air.It will take a lot of work for CN to redeem it's lost glory.Heck I'm willing to forgive them if they bring the classic cartoons back.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 24, 2008)

This is so stupid. CN shows Tom and Jerry after every damn cartoon. Tom and Jerry is aired like 4-5 times in evening.. even ben10.. wtf.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 27, 2008)

Just barely caught up with it.The animation looked awesome.But since I saw it midway didn't really get a head or tail about the story.Oh well may be next time.


----------



## Indyan (Sep 27, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Dont know if you'll remember but I liked watching  "The Little Lulu Show"



I remember that. My fav part was lulu's on-stage monologues.
Heidi and Tintin were among my fav shows. Also loved tom and jerry, flinstones, jetsons, scooby doo etc.


----------



## Renny (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone remember Ninja Robots(Joe Maya was the main character).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 27, 2008)

Yep.I had followed that cartoon completely.Heck even watched it's second run completely.Too bad they just have Japanese audio based episodes or the internet.The English dubbing was actually better.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 28, 2008)

Earlier I used to watch Pokemon a lot but now a days i hate. My recent favorite was DBZ but they keep repeating again and again and this is why i hate this channel. I was nowadays watching Capeta but they are repeating it . So i hate CN


----------



## Partymonger (Sep 28, 2008)

Any one liked  "Ed Edd and Eddy"

not

Did anyone watch POWER ZONE ? Long long ago it used to air..that was the best bunch of cartoons on CN..

Also, there used to a prog Centurions..it was my favourite..

and who can forget scooby doo, dexter, power puff girls, swat cats, The perils of penolope pistop, jackie chan, Dragon ballz, hell the list can go onn and onnn..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone remembers Toonami and Max Steel?


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 29, 2008)

is it captain tsubasa in toonami.i watched entire series in arabic way back in 1990


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 29, 2008)

What do you think about Casper, Ghost Busters. Jhonny Quest was one of my favorites.

It is surprising to see that Captain Planet is being telecasted again!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 29, 2008)

The extreme Ghostbusters was the only one aired on CN I suppose.The original Ghostbusters was only aired in Sony TV if I remember correctly.I loved the extreme Ghostbusters not to mention their quirky characters.

BTW When was Captain Planet aired?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 29, 2008)

I think tom & jerry are not removed from the channel becoz it is a legend that got CN at the top.


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 29, 2008)

no i don't think so. Sometimes i also see cartoons on cartoon network mostly BEN 10. Although you are right that cartoon are from japan and china but not all are that. Cartoon like tom&jerry (we all know the oldest of all and most of you like),Ben 10, newly launched Samsher Sikander chuddy buddie. are some of the good cartoon. Although Ben 10 is not meant for children in age group of 3 to 6. But it is good for other children. All in i think so cartoon network has retained its glory.


----------



## djmykey (Oct 11, 2008)

I used to watch watch watch and watch CN although my BSc Final exams were approaching. Yes sir you heard me right I still would be watching cartoons if it were not for those badly dubbed chinese japanese cartoons. BTW Swat Kats and all were my fav. I used to scramble home back from school to watch 'em.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 14, 2008)

djmykey said:


> Yes sir you heard me right I still would be watching cartoons if it were not for those badly dubbed chinese japanese cartoons.


You hate Animes?!? But you've even got your avatar(or is it called the profile picture?) from one of 'em!



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> cant v demand\request CN abt airing old toons, any link ?


You can't request it from CN India. Their website only provides a snail mail address in the Contact Us section. I had once tried the CN international(or maybe just US) website(www.cartoonnetwork.com, wait until it just loads and hit stop before it redirects you to CN India). Guess the reply, can you? None! But that was only two months ago. Maybe they've got loads of feedbacks to read, like the Digit SOS section. If you want, give it a try and go to the contact us section of that site and fill out that feedback form.


----------



## djmykey (Oct 14, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> You hate Animes?!? But you've even got your avatar(or is it called the profile picture?) from one of 'em!



Its not for the love of the character that I put up that avatar I simply like the look of it.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 15, 2008)

djmykey said:


> Its not for the love of the character that I put up that avatar I simply like the look of it.



How can anyone like the looks of Orochimaru (thats the character)??? LOLOL! Here, I'll show you what he actually looks like: click >>>here<<< *WARNING: The image may be disturbing for minors*. His evil nature only made me laugh though. But you are sorta' right, the animes are dubbed badly( I mean, "Yakeen maano"?). <<Thats a quote of the lead character by the way. They should air the english versions.

Oh, and thanks to the one who uploaded that image on photobucket!(for copyright issues etc.)


----------



## djmykey (Oct 15, 2008)

Peace dude !!! Take a chill pill.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 15, 2008)

djmykey said:


> Peace dude !!! Take a chill pill.


Offtopic(reeealy very very offtopic):
You might have misunderstood me(or I might have typed too bluntly). I didn't mean to offend you. Sorry if I appeared to be fighting. That's why I always keep a disclaimer in the sig. So... yeah, Peace!


----------



## anispace (Oct 29, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> How can anyone like the looks of Orochimaru (thats the character)??? LOLOL! Here, I'll show you what he actually looks like: click >>>here<<< *WARNING: The image may be disturbing for minors*. His evil nature only made me laugh though. But you are sorta' right, the animes are dubbed badly( I mean, "Yakeen maano"?). <<Thats a quote of the lead character by the way. They should air the english versions.
> 
> Oh, and thanks to the one who uploaded that image on photobucket!(for copyright issues etc.)



They do air the english versions. Torture ur cablewalla or get dth if u wanna see it in English.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ Lol, my cable operator seldom listens! He is like Indira Gandhi(Offense NOT intended to ANYONE!).
@ax3: Weren't you going to contact CN? Have you contacted CN India or International HQ yet???


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2008)

oh i loved the old cartoon network...in the ninties...they used to have swat kats,johny quest,tom & jerry,hercules,bug bunny,etc etc...its an endless list..the new cn is pretty stupid & gay...I hate the new cn...they suck now...


----------



## anispace (Nov 1, 2008)

seriously... what are guys whining about? Do u really expect them to air the same shows for 2 decades?

But that said they should maybe start a seperate channel to telecast the old shows or atleast have a daily 2-3hr slot for the old classics.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 1, 2008)

anispace said:


> seriously... what are guys whining about? Do u really expect them to air the same shows for 2 decades?
> 
> But that said they should maybe start a seperate channel to telecast the old shows or atleast have a daily 2-3hr slot for the old classics.



I feel they should remove old ones altogether! I can always tell what's gonna happen next in a Tom & Jerry episode. I remember the stories of all the old cartoons. Most classics do not even have nice Graphics(Anyone remember Spiderman and his Amazing friends? Or how about Fantastic Four(old one)? But then, there's always He-Man(old one), eh?)

A few of the new ones are might seem bad(Shamsher..) but they are for kids! Maybe some kids like them!) A few built along the same lines(Camp Lazlo) are actually nice!

Let's face this(Sorry, Tom & Jerry fans!): After the death of Bill Hanna and Joseph Barbera, they ran outta stories. The remakes are worthless!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 1, 2008)

anispace said:


> seriously... what are guys whining about? Do u really expect them to air the same shows for 2 decades?


They still show Tom & Jerry which has been there for like over a decade now. Dexter's Lab still airs which if I remember correctly was a show since Cartoon Network's birth. If those shows can stay & still be interesting, I don't see why they can't bring back some classic toons on it rather than throwing half-arsed toons which no one gives a sh*t about. It doesn't matter how old they are, bringing them back after a hiatus is always a pleasure.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 3, 2008)

cn should start showing hanna barbera goldies
huckleberry hound
quick draw mcgraw
snagglepuss
dastardly and muttley show
ruff and reddy show
there are tons of tons old cartoons i wonder these gems arent shown.
Luckily i have all of them including laurel and hardy in animated,three stooges as well abbott and costello muhahhaha.i myself dont get time to watch.


----------



## Flashbang (Nov 13, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> hi all
> title says everyting...
> 
> we all know cartoon nework today is entirely different from the one which tole the heart when it got launched in india fmany years ago..
> ...


 Truly said . the original cartoon's are lost and shitloads of chinese cartoon's have come.I really loved Swat Cats. In school we even competed about our knowledge of SWAT cats. Ed Edd and Eddy were really great. But anything left now are daily drama+soap+saas-bahu type cartoon's.


----------



## chicha (Nov 13, 2008)

old CN was gem and now its hopelessy worse. full of chi/jap crap.
i still remember when i use to come home from school just in time for swat cats.
almost all the cartoons were nice.
my fav
1. johney quest
2. dexter
3. courage and cowardly dog
4. top cats
5. yogi bear
6. justice league
7. batman
8. superman
9. centurians
10. there was this robot cartoon all in space and the hero has a special dagger with powers. They all used to transform into robots. can any one remember the name?
11.riche rich( its so stupid now )
12.jetstones
13. filnstones
14.jonny braov amazing guy 
many many many more.

oh i just remembered there was this one cartoon i was watching in cartoon network when it was going for the dogs it was some useless jap cartoon, the sence is something like this two guys were mugging a school girl and one was trying to lift her dress. 

some of these still do come on boomerang. i don't remember the name of the cartoon. but i remember this very clearly.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 17, 2008)

^^10. It was Ninja Robots. Lead Character was Jao Maya, his original robot was the Golden Lion. I don't remember the name of his other robot.

Production of those old toons has been stopped! So, all you'll get now are repeats... Any new remakes are not the works of the original cartoonists and are nowhere near the originals! Japanese animes are not all bad! Try Naruto, why don't you? 

Also, those types of scenes were also in Johnny Bravo.(Although he used to get some whip cracking beating!)

P.S.: Nice avatar dude!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate that Bournvita Advertisement. They repeat it so much that I have left Bournvita 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=8255

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=8255&dateline=1202237750


----------



## chicha (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you for "ninja robots" it was truely amazing.

^^ thank you. 

the only jap cartoon i liked was full metal alchemist.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

*I like Dragonball Z New Episodes.... A Big FAN of Goku *

*www.internationalhero.co.uk/g/goku2.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Nov 17, 2008)

^^
They repeat each saga like 5 times before starting new one.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 17, 2008)

And still there is no Hentai ! This means not much has changed on the cartoon network.
  Except for the few serials that i simply cannot make head or tail of.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

yup ...the old CN was too good...the powerzone that used to come in the afternoon was amazing ...centurions , sky commanders, ninja robots.......still looking for the end of the story of Ninja robots....missed the last 4 episodes..... ....someone please tell me the ending.....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 18, 2008)

^^If you'd've cared to read this thread before posting, you'd've found this out:-



Kl@w-24 said:


> Nope, they completed the series. The princess' commander (can't spell the name, was something like Izelander) and Jo together formed the alliance of the sun & moon when the commander was breathing his last. The secret room (or was it the engine room?) of their ship opened up and both men floated into it surrounded by light. Then they all headed home!



This was a reply to my post just above it.(Thanks to Klaw!)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 19, 2008)

oops...but thanks ....still would like to see the last few episodes ....lots of holes in the story that I would like to plug...for instance ....where did the cybertron come from , same for the mantis ....


----------



## chicha (Nov 19, 2008)

ninja robot opening credits

god i miss those days, they were so simple and fun.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 26, 2008)

^^It aired long ago! Was it disney hour? Or Fox kids? Something like that!

I liked the series but I don't think it wasn't very popular(because google searches don't even point out an animated version!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

*Today CN is Like:*

*www.coolavatars.net/avatars/45/mario_wtf.gif


----------



## TeChRocK (Dec 4, 2008)

i miss those golden days 

secret squirrel
Two Stupid Dogs
birdman
space ghost
yogi bear
ninja robots
jhonny quest
swat cats
captan planet
flinstones
jetson

and many more etcc


----------



## Hyper_Zero (Dec 17, 2008)

The old Cartoon Network was cool in every respect...It had a cool logo...it aired cool cartoons.....so on....

I first saw the channel in 1992.....i still remember the days...my first seen cartoon was Jonny Quest i think...the channel lasted until evening then converted into TNT which aired old movies and WCW (oh yeah)
The best thing of that channel was that it showed more cartoons and less ads....the ads mainly contained of Toys, and cartoon shows.

I saw all the programs....all day....and woke up early 6 in the morn just to see the shows (though i m not an early riser).not that i liked all the shows but the reason was that between two shows, there was a short duration of 7 mins and they used the time to show a shortie (like Atom Ant...). To me this was the best part of CN.

I even remained awake at night to find out exactly when the TNT switched to CN...never found the time but even at 3 at night i saw Magilla Gorrilla

my most favourite time was the Power Zone hour...I liked all of em.....Centurions, Fantastic Four, Captain Planet, Sky Commanders, GI Joe, Ninja Robots, Swat Kats, Galter, and the Shorties Space Ghost, Birdman, Dino Boy, Herculoids.......

I see i liked mainly the Hanna Barbera cartoons.......they are the best cartoon artists ever.....also the Looney Tunes was good competition
During the later days..as cartoon network was evolving, I also watched the shows like The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest, Justice League, Superman, Batman, X-Men, Jackie chan adventures, Beyblade, Dragon ball, Transformers,.......

Even then they had a slot called Boomerang and Boomeraction....then eventually they withdrawn all of em

Now there is nothing of the old CN...the Logo, the Image, the shows...all gone..

New generation kids will not feel the same things we did...yet they are taking what they can which is better than not taking at all..

Man i will love to see those toons on TV....at least then i will be sitting in front of that box instead of my PC....watching on TV is totally different from PC..

Huh.......nuff said.......but these sure brought some good old memories...


----------



## manf16 (Dec 19, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> hi all
> title says everyting...
> 
> we all know cartoon nework today is entirely different from the one which tole the heart when it got launched in india fmany years ago..
> ...


ya dude.there are no good programmes...the one we used to see are not there today.all chinese cartoons....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 2, 2009)

I know.....watched cartoon network after a long time .....somehow now the other channels like nick, disney and toon disney seem to have a better collection of shows.......guess CN lost the first starter advantage....

any way ....ben 10 series is pretty good....
by the way what cartoons et all do you guys watch these days .....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 2, 2009)

the shows i mostly watched were: *johnny bravo; yogi bear; wacky races; tom & jerry; dexter; jetsons; flintstones; johnny quest* & lots more...the early morning shows were specially delightful..johnny bravo was just so funny..todays cartoons have all sorts of advanced technology using but no fun factor....i would still love to hear johnny bravo say"hey pretty mama!", than some chinese characters talking gibberish about their creatures living in a ball.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 2, 2009)

//OFFTOPIC//
  Anyone knows if they are making motu and patlu comics now a days.I thought it was on diamond comics still any one abreast.


----------



## harishgayatri (Feb 13, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> hi all
> title says everyting...
> 
> we all know cartoon nework today is entirely different from the one which tole the heart when it got launched in india fmany years ago..
> ...



you are right. the new Chinese and Japanese toons are crap.
I dont spend my valuable time on CN anymore.

Hence I downloaded all the shows in DVDRips so that I dont miss them again.

The Shows I watched:-

Wacky Races
Dastardly and Muttley in their flying machines
Johnny Bravo
Johnny Quest(1964/1996)
Batman The Animated Series
Superman The Animated Series
Thundercats
Transformers Armada
Transformers Cybertron
Magilla Gorilla
Huckleberry Hound
Yogi Bear
Dexter's Laboratory
Jetsons
The Flintstones
Scooby Doo Where are you!
The New Scooby Doo Movies (Batman robin, Three Stooges,Don adams,etc)
Scooby and Scrappy Doo Show
Dynomutt Dog Wonder
Ricochet Rabbit
Wally Gator
QuickDraw McDraw
BirdMan
The Galaxy Trio
Space Ghost
Popeye The Sailor(aap pictures not The new syndicate crap)
The Perils of penolope pitstop
The Addams Family (1992)
The Mask (smmmmokin)
Richie Rich show (still aired by CN )
Powerpuff Girls
The Grim and Evil
Ed,Edd n,Eddy
Mike Lu and Og
Courage The Cowardly Dog

And Lots more

The big problem is the DVDs of these beautifull shows are not found in India
But they are available in U.S.A

These a**holes dont bother to release them india tooo.I hate them


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2009)

^^


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 13, 2009)

harishgayatri said:


> you are right. the new Chinese and Japanese toons are crap.
> I dont spend my valuable time on CN anymore.
> 
> Hence I downloaded all the shows in DVDRips so that I dont miss them again.
> ...





Holy ****...now that's some list....you downloaded all these shows?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2009)

I got only batman beyond episodes. Want x-men evolution and justice league desperately.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 13, 2009)

Guys, Don't miss the new series starting today. Star Wars: Clone Wars. 8:30PM. Oh, damn, that's the daily soap time too, I'll have to fight.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 13, 2009)

I could still remember the days when I slept with my grandfather. he used to wake me up early. I woke at 5:00am in the morning and used to watch Scooby Doo(1 hour episode). It was my favourite. I also used to watch
1. Dexter's laboratory
2. Powerpuff Girls
3. Courage the cowardly dog
4. Pokemon.
The last two being my favourite. But nowdays whenever I see that channel I feel to vomit. It has changed really over the last 3-4 years. All the characters and not to mention all the cartoon characters looks the same. I really find it disgusting to see those. But my 4 year and 9 year old sister sees them with real interest. Only one cartoon I like out of all in the channel and that is"Krishna" What do you think????


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> I could still remember the days when I slept with my grandfather. he used to wake me up early. I woke at 5:00am in the morning and used to watch Scooby Doo(1 hour episode). It was my favourite. I also used to watch
> 1. Dexter's laboratory
> 2. Powerpuff Girls
> 3. Courage the cowardly dog
> ...


OMG!! You Serious(18yr old kid watching Krishna, don't let your friends find out)


----------



## harishgayatri (Feb 17, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Holy ****...now that's some list....you downloaded all these shows?



Almost all of them


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 17, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Holy ****...now that's some list....you downloaded all these shows?



he is not alone there guess again even i have downloaded huge amount of classic cartoons from torrents.


----------



## sTOOPIDlILpIGGIE (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn! I used to watch sooo much of cartoon network. I started when it had just come to India. Back then, they used to have no advertisements. After every 20min cartoon, 2 short 5 min cartoons like magilla gorilla etc. But NOW! Boy oh boy have things changed! I recently saw 2 (YES 2!!!) commercial breaks in between a 10 minute Tom and Jerry cartoon!!!! Holy crap it isn't worth watchin anymore. Too many advertisements!


----------



## nimbus_007 (Feb 25, 2009)

Guys Its nice to see so many of cartoon lovers, I was a huge addict of Cartoon Network i used to watch most of the series....... but CN is CN they did not end any of the series which i liked

DragonBallz
Grander Musashi
and there was one more

and i need ur help to find out the name of the cartoon (please help)...

The story goes like this... There used to be two robots One Sun Robot and Moon robot or some thing which were so powerful and cannot be controled by any one for that matter the robot will not start..... a guy used to be there only he can activate the robot and fight...... this was the moral of the story and the CN stopped the eposides where the Good robot and the evil robot go into a gigantic room which was hidden secret from every one and the series ended like that soooooo if any one remember this story please tell me the Cartoon name i really want to see the whole thing.,.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 25, 2009)

^^Ninja Robots! And the series WAS ended (you probably missed it). It's been discussed on this thread too! Do care to read a thread before you post. Anyway, does anyone know when is Naruto season 3 scheduled to start on CN?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 25, 2009)

i really used to like popeye show...my fav in childhood

donno its still comin

popeye the sailor man...pomp...pomp


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2009)

Did any of you guys watch samurai jack? I liked it a lot.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 25, 2009)

@alex - Naruto season 3? Hmm? There are only 2 seasons. Naruto and Naruto Shippuden. Donno what CN follows.. But don't think they will start Shippuden.. Lots of blood, violence and abuses . Sai.. FTW!! But it got awesome awesome soundtrack.. Got Rips. Wooter!


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

Watching still.........Tom & jerry...
My fav show is BEYBLADE and I love Ray..
*img167.imageshack.us/img167/7779/ray.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 25, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Did any of you guys watch samurai jack? I liked it a lot.



Aku? 
Anyone remember the Flintstones and Jetsons? I love em.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 25, 2009)

@Chirag: Nope, Naruto Shippuden is a completely new show. Naruto season 2 consists of episodes 27-52. Season 3 should start from episode 53 (Return of Jiraiya). By the way, Sai rulez! I read the manga. Do you remember what he called everyone? I was like rolling on the floor laughing when I read that.

@Coool: Ray lost to Tyson many times! Tyson FTW! He pwned everyone in all of the three shows. I hated Ray's hairstyle anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Aku?
> Anyone remember the Flintstones and Jetsons? I love em.



yes...AKU...i loved that show,there was also a movie on samurai jack.it was awesome. & the jetsons & flintstones were classics. "yabba-daba-doo"


----------



## Chirag (Feb 25, 2009)

Kai ftw... He can beat Tyson hands down.. Tyson is a noob.


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> @Coool: Ray lost to Tyson many times! Tyson FTW! He pwned everyone in all of the three shows. I hated Ray's hairstyle anyway.



When it comes to Tyson Im kai side
Now what do you say


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 25, 2009)

@Coool: Just this: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHV9rHSYv2A
Enjoy Linkin' park. 
Tyson has always pwned Kai where it mattered. By the way, I can't believe I'm actually fighting over who'se a better beyblader at this age!


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> I can't believe I'm actually fighting over who'se a better beyblader at this age!



wats ur age???

On Topic,
Have a look at my above post...(Chirag)


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 25, 2009)

^^17.
Looks like Chirag never saw any official Tyson vs Kai finals


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^17.



Im 16 and chirag 17
can we fight now???


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 25, 2009)

Sure! So let it rip!.

As I was saying, I bet Chirag never saw any official Tyson vs. Kai finals. Kai was always the backstabbing turncoat scum with a hairstyle that made me say: How on earth did he do that?!?!!!

Tyson was always the hero. His powers always attacked out of nowhere. Very much like Naruto. Only difference was that Naruto was always hated by the ones he rescued. Poor kid.
By the way, its nice to know I'm not the only 17 year old who likes animes.


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Tyson was always the hero.



that's why he always wins....im still wondering how can they make him hero of that show.....It should be kai or ray...



alexanderthegreat said:


> Tyson was always the hero. His powers always attacked out of nowhere



Yeah...Nowhere.I mean luck


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 25, 2009)

Yup. Well deserved luck. He was loyal to his team. He didn't bully people with the Blade sharks. He didn't leave the blade sharks just to join a bigger picture. He didn't battle Kai's grandpa because he had betrayed him. All these cases were true for Kai though. So that's why he got those powers. Thats why Dragoon chose him. He didn't have talent. He built and developed it.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Feb 25, 2009)

lol many kiddie still around here


----------



## Chirag (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw finals. Every damn episode. Even season 2 which so sucked.. I got season 1's 31 epics and Season 3 the last 5 epics.. Tyson is the protagonist so he is shown pwning other beybladers. I mean leave aside backstabbing and all, Kai wins hands down.. Gahh personal opinion.. Just liked him.. Like characters like him.. dark, quite, focused.. In Naruto, Gaara pwns every other character.


----------



## Coool (Feb 25, 2009)

Now 2 on 1 fight


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, here comes my attack: GOOOO DRAGOOOOON!!! 

@chirag: What?!?!? Tyson is better because he is the protagonist?!!? NO! Tyson is the protagonist because he is better! I mean... leave aside backstabbing and leave aside tyson's being a champ? Its just like: "Break Tyson's leg and give an extra pair of them to Kai". If you do that, of course they will be equal. That's how he has ever managed to defeat Tyson in a few battles. (Never in the finals though).

Also, about Gaara: SPOILER: <select to read> You just wait till you see Naruto Season 3. Gaara will get a thorough kicking from Naruto. Even Sasuke will fail where Naruto succeeds. After the battle, Gaara will know peace and will work for peace between the two villages after becoming Kazekage!!! All thanks to Naruto!! He might be an idiot, but he's the best. And that's not because of Kyuubi either. Later, it will be revealed that all tailed beast carriers are more powerful than their tailed beasts.</select to read> And all this without being popular, too!


----------



## Chirag (Feb 28, 2009)

^^
Tyson vs. Tiachi and Kai vs. Taichi. G-revolutions.

Dark bladders vs. Tyson, Ray and Max. They were losing when Kai comes and turns the table around. 1st Season.

Kai takes 1 day to master that new beyblade thingy.. Arre there was something inside na before fighting Brooklyn.

Regarding Naruto, I mean Gaara as in character not Gaara as a Ninja. The protagonist thing holds true, has to be true. I mean you don't expect Gaara pwning Naruto in 'Naruto' and Kai pwning Tyson in 'Beyblade'.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 28, 2009)

Considering only the character, I'd say Shikamaru pwns them all! (The rest are such a draaaaaaaag ). Do you remember when Sasuke and Naruto were staring at each

other while naruto sat on Sasuke's desk, and then Shikamaru just bumped Naruto off slightly to set the stage for the most hilarious scene in the history of animes???


----------



## Chirag (Feb 28, 2009)

^^
Yep. Poor girls.. Shikamaru is nice, lazy as me. But Gaara got the evil look. Rules.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2009)

Ahh! I remember a good ol' afternoon on a bright sunny saturday watching Dastardly And Muttley In Their Flying Machines, Wacky Races and Courage The Cowardly Dog with my bro. Old's gold. But the new show I liked was Ben 10. My favourite shows was like this: Beyblade , Beyblade V-Force and Beyblade G-Revolution, I love Tyson and Ray. Max and Kai I love 'em a bit. Dexter's Laboratory and oh! I forgot Batman Beyond [Bruce Wayne's got it at old age ]


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Mar 2, 2009)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> Dark bladders vs. Tyson, Ray and Max. They were losing when Kai comes and turns the table around. 1st Season.
> 
> Kai takes 1 day to master that new beyblade thingy.. Arre there was something inside na before fighting Brooklyn.


if you're a beyblader fan & have watched beyblade properly then you must be knowing that Kai as an individual blader (even before he meets tyson for the first time) was already highly skilled/trained beyblader back in russia by his grandfather's puppet named "Borris". He had ran away from his training centre back then. remember the story?
whereas tyson & his friend max were new to beyblade thing.
moreover, Kai already had fighting experience, already had a bit-beast.
there are a lot of advantages for Kai. its obvious hes a very strong beyblader.

But the reason he's always defeated by Tyson is because as shown in the anime, Tyson has a very strong fighting spirit. His relation with dragoon is beyond any normal beyblader & their bit-beasts. He's adamant, strong-headed, persistent, hard-worker which add up to his spirit.
It's not luck from where he gets his powers. Its these things that give him his powers. Sometimes you don't need to have a strong body or a strong experience to win. Tyson has extrahigh concentration, and all his powers are coming from his nature (in other words his emotions are what give him his powers), basically he never gives up. 

I can give you a similar example in DBZ too. In the saiyan saga, initially vegeta has a very high power level than goku. But goku has what vegeta never had in all of dbz/gt. He has extrapowerful fighting spirit. Which makes him stronger all the time.
Even against frieza. His anger & spirit finally give him that push he needed to become a super-saiyan for the first time.

P.S: i can't believe i actually jumped into this conversation at this age.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 2, 2009)

^^
Fighting Spirit?? Kai and Brooklyn. See Kai's spirit at that time.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 4, 2009)

@Chirag: Yeah, at that time, Kai LOSES with a capital L and a capital OSES. 

@Lordkshitij: Thanks for the support! How old are you bu the way??? 

PS: This is fun! Almost like the old times. Did you guys know that they're making a new season for Beyblade?


----------



## Chirag (Mar 4, 2009)

^^
Kai vs. Brooklyn before Tyson vs. Garland. 
Kai vs. Brooklyn the 2nd time. Kai wins. Awesome fighting spirt. 
new season?? hope its not like vforce. sigh!


----------



## max_demon (Mar 4, 2009)

i never liked beyblades


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 6, 2009)

The only show that I still watch on CN is Ben 10 .......


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 6, 2009)

Chirag said:


> new season?? hope its not like vforce. sigh!


Yup! Its called Metal Fight Beyblade. Here are the main characters:-
*i42.photobucket.com/albums/e320/Megaman1124/My%20Stuffz/MFB_TakaraTomyCharacters.jpg?t=1236347638
The tyson equivalent is the red haired Daichi look-alike. Google search Metal Fight Beyblade to find out more.


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> Fighting Spirit?? Kai and Brooklyn. See Kai's spirit at that time.


Yes I loved that episode too. Amazing performance from KAI. But you have to take into account certain things first.
1. Brooklyn had never met someone like Kai before. Brooklyn still wasn't fighting with all he had. Because he never even imagined he would ever lose. But he did. After losing, Brooklyn become even much much more stronger. Kai would have lost that time.

2. Kai won. But at what cost? His body is half destroyed/worn out. His beyblade, smashed into pieces.

Anyway chill man. Peace. Im not here to criticize anyones character. Im just stating the obvious. He is strong no doubt, but he'll be a tad bit weaker to Tyson.



alexanderthegreat said:


> PS: This is fun! Almost like the old times. Did you guys know that they're making a new season for Beyblade?


Wow thats good news then.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 11, 2009)

Metal Beyblades. New characters. No Kai.  Fsck!


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 12, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Ahh! I remember a good ol' afternoon on a bright sunny saturday watching Dastardly And Muttley In Their Flying Machines



Yup I like tat show too... but I really miss the five minute cartoons dey used to show in between shows such as Space Ghost, Wallygator, Richochet rabbit and others...
Also really loved Swat Kats, Centurions and Johnny Quest.


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Mar 13, 2009)

Swat Kats was a great cartoon. Remember the one where aliens try to take the water? That was my favorite episode.


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 14, 2009)

Since we are on the topic of Cartoons...
Who is your favorite cartoon character... You know of all time?
Mine is Top cat, man he was witty...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 14, 2009)

Favourite cartoon character? Naruto FTW!!!!
No second thought required!


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes East or west Naruto is the best!!


----------



## Chirag (Mar 15, 2009)

L from Deathnote. 
Gaara and Shikamaro from Naruto.
Kai from Beybloade.
Yakamo Mutsu from Shura no Toki.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 15, 2009)

^^I deduce you like the evil kind. In that case, I'd like to recommend Orochimaru to you! 

Also, (just curiously) do you like Kai from Yakitate!! Ja-pan too???


----------



## Chirag (Mar 15, 2009)

Evil.. donno.. Quite, dark side is what I prefer.. L and Yakamo not evil at all. Yakitate, never heard..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

POKEMON was the best


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey there used to be a cartoon on CN a long time back. It  was a 5 min toon dey used to show inbetween shows. It was about a caveman who had a club from which he drew power and could transform into a hero. I remember he had a dinosaur or something as a sidekick. Anyone knows which toon dis is?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Captain Caveman?


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 15, 2009)

Dont think so.. Capt caveman is the dude in Scooby's olympics rite??? If yes then no.. dis was a slightly serious cartoon..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 21, 2009)

Just thought I'd share this news with everyone!

Naruto is going to be telecasted from season 3 (where they left off) from April 13th 8:00PM. Here's the source:*messageboard.cartoonnetworkhq.com/scripts/mb2/mb2.cgi?rm=show_topic&period=0&topic_id=9737

Just don't laugh at me for visiting that site or it's message boards .

UPDATE: Just verified! I can't believe it!!!! It is TRUE!!!!! BWAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA Check out the CNIndia website for the schedules!!!!! I feel like practically bouncing in the air!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Captain Caveman?


Nope. That's a different show altogether. Captain Caveman & the Teen Angels was a comedy series. The show he is talking about is Mighty Mightor. It used to air on Power Zone, I believe. His Dinosaur was called Tog.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 21, 2009)

@alex - Dude come on, anime fans don't wait for any channel to broadcast them. They get the epics. 

Currently hooked to Bleach. Nice it is.
Shura-no-Toki - First 14 epics are pretty interesting. Last 12 gets a little bore. Nice anime overall. 
Started watching GANTZ. Abuses, loads of them . liked the concept. 
Cowboy Bebop is not bad either. Retro.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@alex - Dude come on, anime fans don't wait for any channel to broadcast them. They get the epics. 

Currently hooked to Bleach. Nice it is.
Shura-no-Toki - First 14 epics are pretty interesting. Last 12 gets a little bore. Nice anime overall. 
Started watching GANTZ. Abuses, loads of them . liked the concept. 
Cowboy Bebop is not bad either. Retro.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 21, 2009)

my favourite alltime villainous characters

Baron Silas Greenback from dangermouse
Simon Bar Sinister and Riff Raff from underdog.
starscream from transformers
skeletor from classic he-man
dasdartly 

 but i still consider simon sinister as top evil genius


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 26, 2009)

The only show i was missing was Naruto and now it is back.


----------



## tkin (Mar 26, 2009)

Master of geeks said:


> The only show i was missing was Naruto and now it is back.


Good news for Naruto fans, CN has stopped showing Naruto in America when they killed toonami, upto episode 209 has been shown, chances are they will not show the rest(210-218) and switch directly to Naruto Shippuden, then they might start Shippuden in India before finishing the rest and skip the boring fillers.


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Yes chances are there to showw shipudden in America but in India they will finish naruto first, then think of starting shippuden. Check the TV schedule for naruto on CN india website, they are starting it from April 13th from the episode jiraiyya returns.


----------



## nsalgaocar (Mar 30, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Kai from Beybloade.



im also a fan of kai


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 4, 2009)

vaibhavtek said:


> Sinchan is the best cartoon in Hangama... *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5375/images.jpg
> 
> btw Doremon and Kitretsu are also awesom.



yep Hungama TV rocks... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

doremon
*g.imagehost.org/0640/images843462_doremon.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0039/kochira_katsushika-ku_kamearikouen-mae_hashutsujo_kochikame.jpg
Kochikame 

awesome cartoons.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## hahahari (Apr 4, 2009)

Japanese or chinese Cartoons suck when compared to the old ones like Scooby, Swat cats, Tweety, etc...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 4, 2009)

I sometimes watch Oswald on pogo. I think it is the best one available now.
Earlier I used to watch Scooby Doo, Pokemon, Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's laboratory and Tom and Jerry. Those were the cartoons. 

Courage the Cowardly Dog was my favourite cartoon.


----------



## ToX!C (Apr 4, 2009)

Earlier CN used to be in english i liked that and also the cartoons were lot better now we have some **** like "Shamsher Sikandar Chaddi Baddi" what crap is this!!!!!  also some of the japanese catoons are absolute scum. 
There hasn't been a cartoon around for a while that has made the children crazy(remember all those pokemon tazoo's and de beyblades u collected and the record breaking uncle chips sales i still have 250 or 300 tazoos and jenga cards)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hentai Hardcore anyone


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 4, 2009)

Man I too was mad about Pokemon tazoos. I have eaten a total of Rs. 500 of Uncle Chips in 20 days or so for collecting them.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2009)

I watched Dexter's Lab at 5 pm everyday after returning from tuitions


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 4, 2009)

I was addicted to cardcaptors , MAX STEEL , DAN DARE , AND TRANSFORMERS .


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 6, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Man I too was mad about Pokemon tazoos. I have eaten a total of Rs. 500 of Uncle Chips in 20 days or so for collecting them.


lol I used to eat lots of Cheetos to collect those tazzos. I still have my full collection with me. I had few tazzos but lots of jenga cards. 



a_rahim said:


> I watched Dexter's Lab at 5 pm everyday after returning from tuitions


Yeah those were the classics. I still miss them. 

And even Tom & Jerry these days is not good. The old T&J cartoons were better IMO.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 6, 2009)

beta testing said:


> lol I used to eat lots of Cheetos to collect those tazzos. I still have my full collection with me. I had few tazzos but lots of jenga cards.
> 
> 
> Yeah those were the classics. I still miss them.
> ...



I have 55 tazzos and 20 Jenga cards still with me!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 6, 2009)

I have close to 200 jenga cards


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 6, 2009)

beta testing said:


> I have close to 200 jenga cards




 You have lots of them!!!


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 6, 2009)

Looney Toones.....I love them


----------



## ToX!C (Apr 7, 2009)

I used to watch power zone everyday after returning frm school. swat cats, GI joe, centurions, jhonny quest, etc etc also dexter, flintstones, ed edd and eddy, jhonny bravo, all the super heroes, pokemon, beyblade i miss dis lot 

as cartoon network isnt showing DBZ(dragon ball z) any more i downloaded most of de sagas and dat too in english and now i enjoy dem wen i want also i have DB-GT


----------



## Chirag (Apr 7, 2009)

^^
GT sucks.


----------



## Mohnishgs (Apr 7, 2009)

i used to watch anime before but now i have switched over to mangas....... animes are good only for the fight scenes otherwise mangas beat anime in every way


----------



## abyss88 (May 15, 2009)

well u ppl are absolutely right...i liked popeye, adams family,scooby,richie rich(i do watch it these days) besides the cartoons u ppl mentioned excluding jhonny quest and power puff girls......there is a hell lot more but i cant remember the names, damn it...i would exchange this cartoon network with the one in..say.. 1997-1999


----------



## abyss88 (May 15, 2009)

harishgayatri said:


> you are right. the new Chinese and Japanese toons are crap.
> I dont spend my valuable time on CN anymore.
> 
> Hence I downloaded all the shows in DVDRips so that I dont miss them again.
> ...


+ 100000000000000000000000 for that


----------



## abyss88 (May 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I want ducktales,Uncle Scrooge and Launchpad!!I know they weren't shown on CN but still they rokkked!


i liked it too....but in hindi and talespin, never watched it in english
popeye and scooby (hindi version) sucks


----------



## appserver (May 19, 2009)

This thread is nostalgic. 

Popeye, Dexter, Scooby etc I love all these. Do they play all these shows? If so please let me know the timing.


----------



## RBX (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't have any problem with them showing anime, but them showing Ben 10 all the time.


----------



## animelordvijay (Aug 26, 2009)

hi! 
i am new here.this is my first post
yes a lot has changed over the years..most of the classic cartoons are gone..eve world phenomenons like pokemon is also removed..cn sux!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Duck Tales  I know it was not CN but I loved it and really get nostalgic. Oh that waiting for Thursdays


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 27, 2009)

^^ DD metro?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah


----------



## ComputerUser (Aug 28, 2009)

Swat Kats was the best of all the cartoons....liked it the most.
Sad they don't air it anymore but instead air craps like DBZ.

Wish they would restart it and complete the unfinished episodes...


----------



## Chirag (Aug 29, 2009)

^^
DBZ is NOT crap.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2009)

DBZ aint crap dude...one of the best cartoons with a saga-like storyline...though i agree swat kats was good too


----------



## Chirag (Sep 1, 2009)

^^
anime, not cartoon.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 1, 2009)

Watching Superman- TAS these days and downloading Justice League all 5 seasons and X-Men Evolution all 4 seasons.


----------



## tkin (Sep 1, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> DBZ aint crap dude...one of the best cartoons with a saga-like storyline...though i agree swat kats was good too


I second that, DBZ aint crap, no way, may be the Buu saga was a bit lame but Cell SAGA was awesome.

I just dlded 40GB of a 60GB DBZ DVDRip from the[ahem]bay, still 20GB to go.


----------



## venkatgupta (Sep 17, 2009)

DBZ is not crap


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 17, 2009)

DBZ isn't crap
Its Awesome

And now CN is showing only useless stuff
Japanese stuff is too not bad either
Most of the Japanese animes were Epic Wins
So CN can use Japanese anime (only that it needs to be dubbed)


----------



## aryan.838 (Apr 2, 2010)

CN has gone bad....
I used to enjoy all cartoons made by 
Hanna and Joseph Barbara.
Now all htis japanese/chinese s**t has filled it.
My fav shows were-

Dexter's Lab
Flintstone
Jetsons
T&J
Looney Tunes
Scooby doo
etc
There was one i cannot remember the name, it was a family and every one was a wierdo.

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

Yeah.....it was really good. Mahabilla sheher and all
Chotte mioun and bade miounn(The hindi dubbed)


----------



## Dark Soul (Apr 4, 2010)

I used to watch swat cats, captain planet... (Some power zone in the afternoon)

I guess none of these or none like these are aired nowadays.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 4, 2010)

aryan.838 said:


> There was one i cannot remember the name, it was a family and every one was a wierdo.



The Adam's Family.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2010)

^Totally loved it!


----------



## pauldmps (May 7, 2010)

Anybody remember : "Courage the cowardly dog"


----------



## rsk11584 (May 7, 2010)

yeah that cowardly dog,,,

I love 

scooby doo and scrappy doo, 
tom and jerry
looney toons show, (bugs, daffy, elmer, sam, wiley coyote , etc)
popeye and many more, 

now dont even feel to watch CN, even on POGO they show that chinese cartoons, dont know how people bear them,,, ;( in Pogo only good cartoon is chota bheem


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 7, 2010)

used to watch a lot of them but now i hardly get time to sit and watch TV


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

DBZ is not crap at all
and guess what
its coming back with all new story
the task has been given to some anime college students (in japan of course)


----------



## ico (May 8, 2010)

Hungama is better.


----------



## Aspire (May 8, 2010)

Swat Kats was great


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Jul 4, 2010)

I think CN became crap after the first series of Pokemon..
and especially Tom and Jerry got its standards degraded after Chuck Jones died.
The most watched by me were:
Tom and Jerry
Dragonball z
Swat kats
Looney toons
Dexter's laboratory

Though Talespin wasn't on CN but it was nice too.


----------



## fanaticore (Aug 7, 2010)

In my opinion, an ample of original English-based cartoons in Cartoon Network like Ed Edd Eddy and the likes is somewhat retard. Makes young audience retard too.

I think Cartoon Network is gaining its coolness from Japanese animes.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree with koolbuddy. as soon as  pokemon started the quality of new series degraded. Though i like some shows lik courage the cowardly dog, ed edd n eddy, camp lazlo but this new ben ten etc is total or mostly crap. Computer graphics is not cartoon. 
Most of the cool classic cartoons like top cat, wacky racers, droopy and so on were moved to boomerang which used to air on dishtv in its early days but has dissappeared now.
Another crappy thing they did was change the logo. God that old logo was awesome. It defined the word cartoons.
I really miss the old cartoon network.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

Just checked the news. In 2011 cartoon network HD is going to be launched and a mobile boomerang tv channel too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2010)

HD or no HD, Cartoon Network will never be what it used to be when I was a little kid. Jetsons, Flintstones, Jackie Chan Adventures, Swat Kats, Batman TAS, Superman TAS and all. I still watch some of them on my PC but I think I've grown out of cartoons. It's not entirely about Cartoon Network. We've all grown out of it.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2010)

Yea i now watch anime. No i don't watch dubbed ones. I wish animax was not dubbed. Damn koreans  dubbing japanese anime.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 26, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> HD or no HD, Cartoon Network will never be what it used to be when I was a little kid. Jetsons, Flintstones, Jackie Chan Adventures, Swat Kats, Batman TAS, Superman TAS and all. I still watch some of them on my PC but I think I've grown out of cartoons. It's not entirely about Cartoon Network. We've all grown out of it.



THERE WERE MORE:
HE MAN THE MASTER OF UNIVERSE
SONIC THE HEDGEHOG
MICKEY MOUSE(FOR SUPERB MUSIC COMPOSITION)

Dou you know JONNY SOCCO AND HIS FLYING ROBOT ? That was in 1980's. I WAS BOY OF 10 THEN.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm just 17. So no, I don't know much about those. But yes, CN was a hell lot better than what crap they show now.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 26, 2010)

who here was a fan of johnny quest? i loved that show..


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2010)

Nostalgia


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2010)

Good thing for internet. I got to save some of the cartoons that were not released on dvd like "the mask".


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Oct 30, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> who here was a fan of johnny quest? i loved that show..



another fan here 
Johnny Quest was great, also loved Jackie Chan Adventures.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 31, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> who here was a fan of johnny quest? i loved that show..


Fan here


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 31, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> who here was a fan of johnny quest? i loved that show..



That Matrix-Inception mix? I loved it!


----------



## salvachn (Oct 31, 2010)

ico said:


> Hungama is better.



Yeah, absolutely. Crayon Shin-Chan is a nice one, but they're cutting down on it to once a week  Retards.

I download most of the classic toons shown on good ol' CN. Pogo is way better, at least they show Looney Tunes at times. 

And yeah, Ben 10 sucks. Those days, you could spend an entire day watching CN. Especially when it rained and school was called off. 

I still enjoy cartoons, though I am 21 and ought to have grown out of it 

A child at heart, I am. Most of us are.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 31, 2010)

I loved cartoons before 20 and now i watch anime with subs.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2010)

some cartoons that i cant forget from CN channel
->ED,EDD n EDDY 
->swat cats
->jackie chan adventures
->courage the Cowardly dog
->dexters
n many more......


----------



## Neuron (Nov 1, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> courage the Cowardly dog


My fav


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 2, 2010)

koolbuddy92 said:


> I think CN became crap after the first series of Pokemon..
> and especially Tom and Jerry got its standards degraded after Chuck Jones died.
> The most watched by me were:
> Tom and Jerry
> ...



if you are talking about tom and jerry kids and tom and jerry tales.yes these sucked compared to classic golden.
but even after chuck jones era there were two more shows
tom and Jerry show 1975 and tom and jerry comedy show 1980 which were hilarious.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2010)

Cartoon network lost its charm many years back.
I don't watch this any more.....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 3, 2010)

They need to get adult swim like they have in U.S.

No centurion fans? Me has!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> They need to get adult swim like they have in U.S.
> 
> No centurion fans? Me has!!!




OH THANK GOD!!i thought i was the only one here..i was a huge fan of centurion...I remember it used to come at 4:30pm on weekdays & i used to religiously watch it...POWER XTREME...


----------



## 1053walk3r (Dec 14, 2010)

These days cartoon network has lost alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll its charm.

these days cartoon network is training small kids with disgusting filthy cartoons,and shows material which are not related to kids especially the ads.


some of the cartoons were

1.centurians
2.swat cats
3.captain planet
4.tom and jerry (the old one)
5.looney tunes
6.x-men
7.justice league
8.superman
9.batman
10.batman of the future
11.dbz(i dont know whether it has completed it or still reapeating some old saga)
12.Transformers ..............the old one


jane kahan gayaae woh din...................dekthe the cn raat din..........rehte the cn ke samne............................jaane kahan gayae woh din


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree with all you guys. Even i was a hardcore cartoon network fan which had shows like scoobydoo all star laughalympics(hope i spelt that right) , wacky racers, old tom & jerry, old dexter's laboratory, power puff girls, dbz(huge fan and have all the episodes), batman TAS,Real adventures of johny quest, swat kats, centurions( everything on POWERZONE back then), what a cartoon show,old transformers ,captain planet, the mask just to name a few.

Now we are all stuck up with the god forsaken cartoons like chota bheem, and all the desi cartoons including ben10( wonder how today's kids like them cause they are nomatch for their predecessors). CN should bring back the old gems from hanna barbera, chuck jones, rob renzetti, zendy tartakovosky etc. All were legends.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2010)

true...CN not the same as before...Loved johnny quest dexter's lab....also tin tin....


----------



## victoradams_1710 (Dec 16, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> I started watching Cartoon network when i was 5-6 and used to watch it till 12-13 but after that it become too shitty!!Earlier,many good and pleasing cartoons were aired like batman,batman of the future,superman,sylvester and tweety mysteries,scoob,pinky and the brain.I loved em all but now they show all that **** like american dragon,ben 10 etc etc all crap.DBZ is also not completed.They never aired DB GT ,not even full DBZ!!!!!Ealier when i was 5-6,i cudt find any advertisement on CN like nowadays(chocos,nirma,detergent,domino's etc),the only ad's i found were the ones of the cartoons and maggi!!
> even my younger brother has stopped watching CN coz he considers hungama TV to be better.
> Truly,CN has lost many of its lovers



I REALLY LIKE CN. M freak about cartoons and my fev. is tom & jerry. Hope you guys also like it...



------------------
*Victor Adams*
Electric Blanket,Heat Pad


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2010)

all power zone between 3PM to 5PM , anyone watched it ?? in 1997 to 1999


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2010)

Ya....i did...Swat kats was my favourite....and then never missed even a single episode of dexter


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 16, 2010)

^^i watched.. power zone .. my fav


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2010)

ghostbusters anyone?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> all power zone between 3PM to 5PM , anyone watched it ?? in 1997 to 1999




Was a huge fan of powerzone buddy. Used to watch it everyday between the aforementioned time. Good old days, never gonna come back.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 17, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Was a huge fan of powerzone buddy. Used to watch it everyday between the aforementioned time. Good old days, never gonna come back.



I use to study @ 7" Grade , so it ll be more fun watching those still i watch i YOUTUBE !! more over i cant find some ??:flu-dizzy1:


----------



## abhidev (Dec 17, 2010)

Its not related to cartoon network...but has anyone seen Fraggle Rock??


----------



## tkin (Dec 17, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Was a huge fan of powerzone buddy. Used to watch it everyday between the aforementioned time. Good old days, never gonna come back.


I remembered there was another power zone showing cartoons like Centurians, Ninja robots etc, it was stopped for sometime and then launched again, too bad ninja robots never came around.


----------



## limpness (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone miss Topcat and Centurians?

CN started degrading right after Pokemon.These days the most worst and most idiotic cartoon has to be ben10.

Todays Tom and Jerry is so idiotic it make me hope someone would shoot them both dead and be done.Its as if CN guys are mocking the greatness of Tom and Jerry by using china-made copies with lead paintjobs (What's wit those extra bright colors?).

Good old Days

Also did any anime lovers watch Detective School Q and Fullmetal alchemist?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 19, 2010)

^^
How can i forget TC. The coolest cat ever to grace the cartoon world. The theme song was also good.

And you are absolutely right. Today's tom & jerry remakes don't hold a candle to the original hanna barberra and chuck jones based TOM & JERRY. They were cult classics ans these china made copies are worthless.

And ben10 is the most idiotic cartoon in this century followed by all the desi ones that CN is airing currently.


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2010)

limpness said:


> Anyone miss Topcat and Centurians?
> 
> CN started degrading right after Pokemon.These days the most worst and most idiotic cartoon has to be ben10.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I watched Detective School Q and FMA, and also FMA Brotherhood, I also have 'acquired' FMA but too bad Detective School Q is not found in the 'ahem' sites, good anime, animax is also getting bad these days, at first it showed great animes, cyborg 009, cyborg kurochan, get backers(the voice dub in animax version was better than the one released in USA), samurai x(rurouni kenshin) etc, now it shows idiotic shows like some cooking competition, combat butler, magic stuff etc, they even stopped showing bleach halfway, just like cn did with dragonball z 



vickybat said:


> ^^
> How can i forget TC. The coolest cat ever to grace the cartoon world. The theme song was also good.
> 
> And you are absolutely right. Today's tom & jerry remakes don't hold a candle to the original hanna barberra and chuck jones based TOM & JERRY. They were cult classics ans these china made copies are worthless.
> ...


The recent tom and jerry is absolute crap, the stories are all stupid(copied from tom and jerry kids), and makes no sense. And the desi toons are like wtf?? and also cn india does nor show any anime now mostly unlike cn usa.


----------



## vishalg (Dec 21, 2010)

out of context but does anyone know if disney shows Tailspin and Ducktails are aired on any channel??
they used to come on DD


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2010)

^^yea..they used to come at DD
and then they switched to sony tv

and now....dunno whether they are aired or not


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 18, 2011)

readin these threads brings a lot of memories! Tailspin ducktales aladin on dd1 remembr the dd metro which is ddnews now it had lot of cartoons the one i remebr is a modern day phantom with laser shooting guns then jungle book must b the first anime we all must have seen! And cartoon network is pathetic these days though ben10 isnt that bad! Stil cant compare to the powerzone days birdman spaceghost centurions ninja robots swatkats even the mask was awesome then there was all star laff alympics speed racer lots! Men in black! Batman woo! I dunno much abt animax coz i watch the direct fansubs! Cn had toonami wich war good sometimes lik dbz onepiece and then stopd showed naruto too but they stopd that too
and yeah i agree with above abt how bad the tom n jerry are these days! The tom n jerry kids were better! Need a time slot like adultswim which they hav in american cn

also remembr the old starplus when it was english it had anime cartoons like gi joe ninja turtle xmen etc


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2011)

Powerzone Rocks


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2011)

used to watch SwatCats, JonnyQuest & only Centurions. miss all those.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> all power zone between 3PM to 5PM , anyone watched it ?? in 1997 to 1999





vickybat said:


> Was a huge fan of powerzone buddy. Used to watch it everyday between the aforementioned time. Good old days, never gonna come back.



GOOD OLD DAYS!!! 

*f.imagehost.org/0912/johnny-quest.jpg
johnny quest

*f.imagehost.org/0444/swat_cats.jpg
Swat Cats

*f.imagehost.org/0805/planeteers.jpg
Captain Planet and the Planeteers 

*f.imagehost.org/0893/centurions.jpg
Centurions

*f.imagehost.org/0410/2844117851_b7b954c56c.jpg


The Yogi Yahooeys
The Scooby Doobies
The Really Rottens

Scooby's All Star Laff-A-Lympics

*f.imagehost.org/0174/Wacky_Races.jpg

Wacky Races

Hanna-Barbera's World of Super Adventure

*f.imagehost.org/0973/birdman7.jpg
Birdman

*f.imagehost.org/0015/spaceghost.jpg
Space Ghost

*f.imagehost.org/0959/Frankenstein_jr.jpg
Frankenstein jr

*f.imagehost.org/0887/Herculoids-cartoon.jpg
The Herculoids

*f.imagehost.org/0385/Mighty_Mightor.jpg
Mighty Mightor

*f.imagehost.org/0323/shazzan_apprentice_01.jpg
Shazzan

*f.imagehost.org/0610/sgo1.jpg
Dino Boy in the Lost Valley

*f.imagehost.org/0156/jeanie.jpg
Jeannie


*f.imagehost.org/0120/f4.jpg
Fantastic Four


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2011)

watch johnny bravo and dexter after 2 am. Cartoon Network


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 8, 2011)

cartoon network. At 1:30 or 2 of night. All in a row.. dexter, poewrpuff girls, courage, samurai jack, sheep in a big city etc etc whole night..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ when is samurai jack shown?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ 4:00 am


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ Thanks man. Planning to watch it today after so many years.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 9, 2011)

ur welcome


----------



## harishgayatri (Feb 9, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> GOOD OLD DAYS!!!
> 
> *f.imagehost.org/0912/johnny-quest.jpg
> johnny quest
> ...



I got more than 80% of these in my HDD.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2011)

^^^ Hindi Dubbed version?


----------



## akash22 (Mar 3, 2011)

ya even i  miss the old cn toooo much.
i used to watch cn for whole day. my use to scold me for nt having my meal and othr stuffs and wtchng cn for whole day. ths are my fav cn cartoons
1.samuraijack
2.swat cats
3.thundercats
4.johnny quest
5.old pokemon
6.batman
7.batman of the future
8.powerpuff girls
9.dexter lab.
10.flintstones
11.jla
12.max steel
13.johnny bravo
14.he man
15.................
well this list wud never end
bt aftr leavng cn it's been 5yrs
and nw i just watch a new japanese anime "bleach".
and right nw i love it.
but still misses my old days of watchng cn.

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

ya even i  miss the old cn toooo much.
i used to watch cn for whole day. my use to scold me for nt having my meal and othr stuffs and wtchng cn for whole day. ths are my fav cn cartoons
1.samuraijack
2.swat cats
3.thundercats
4.johnny quest
5.old pokemon
6.batman
7.batman of the future
8.powerpuff girls
9.dexter lab.
10.flintstones
11.jla
12.max steel
13.johnny bravo
14.he man
15.................
well this list wud never end
bt aftr leavng cn it's been 5yrs
and nw i just watch a new japanese anime "bleach".
and right nw i love it.
but  i  still misses my old days of watchng cn.

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




harishgayatri said:


> I got more than 80% of these in my HDD.



hey buddy! hang on there if u have 80% of all these thn tell me hw cn i contact u?
i will copy every bit of data that u have !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Swat Kats was


----------



## Vyom (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh man.... the good old "cartoon" days.... boy I miss those days...
My fav ones were...

*Dexter's Laboratory*.. dude... Dexter, that little brat, and genius.. and her sister, Dee-Dee, was a maniac, always spoiling Dexter's experiment..
I still remember the hindi opening scores.. "Dexter ki laboratory, jaha ye bacha, sabse hoshiyar.. aur dee-dee uske experimentsss... karte hai bekaar. Aur phir gam aur dukh ka sama aa jata hai.... dexter ke lab me,....".  Phew!! Those nostalgic memories..

And *Powerpuff Girls*.. just awesome, and sometimes, sentimental stories!

And many more, like *Johny Bravo*, *Ed, Edd, and Eddy*... fully pagal-panti, *Flintstone*.... etc..

But I have saved the best for the last..
To the ones, who are saying, they liked Johny Quest, don't even recall the original name! It was "*The Real Adventures of Jonny Quest*", possibly the most futuristic stories of its time... even thinking about which gives me Ghoosebumps!!

Man, the transition between 2D to 3D world, still gives me creeps!! I have no words to describe in much anticipation I used to wait for each episodes of The real adventures of Johny Quest!!!

Does any one know, how to get the episodes of this Iconic animation series!! Please... help me find it, for the sake of humanity, and all the fans of this series !!!

Man, do I feel sorry for today's generation of CN watchers !!!


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ya I used to love the days when I used to watch Scooby after coming back from School in Class 2 

Also Swat Cats, Powerpuff Girls and Transformers. all were great!


.. Now all they have is Ben10 and the always repetitive Pokemon


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 23, 2011)

Bland and repetitive might be the best words to describe CN right now. Before, it was pretty good with Toonami and all.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 23, 2011)

Remember it was CN then and now CN 1ndi@.
So,what ?
When ever that above word add with any channel(or with anything),the channel become worthless $hit.
Though this is my own opinion


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

Might hurt a lot of people's sentiment, but whatever you have said above,


----------



## lywyre (Aug 23, 2011)

So is Discovery, NGC etc.. (and dubbed too in Hindi/Tamil/Telugu)


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2011)

Dexter's lab, Johnny Quest, Tom n herry, droopy are my all time favourites...

Has anyone seen the Dexter's short movie....its awesome....


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 23, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Remember it was CN then and now CN 1ndi@.
> So,what ?
> When ever that above word add with any channel(or with anything),the channel become worthless $hit.
> Though this is my own opinion



Opinion supported. I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Gollum (Aug 23, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Opinion supported. I know exactly what you mean!



I knew as soon as they started the hindi voice dub, each and ever cartoon became completely unwatchable. can you imagine, ed edd n eddy, the name were changed completely wth! 
then came the censorship started calling doggie instead of kutta lol

I've moved on to anime and now subscribe to animax cause its the only anime channel which has some shows in jap dub english sub. To me cartoon network does not exist anymore.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gollum said:


> I've moved on to anime and now subscribe to animax cause its the only anime channel which has some shows in jap dub english sub. To me cartoon network does not exist anymore.



CN has dubs in like, 5 languages! And comparatively, I think the hindi version is at-least better than the dub in other languages.

Animax is doing a repeat telecast of a lot of older shows now. The first time they were shown dubbed but subsequent broadcasts are subbed. Still, the repeats suck for those who already watched all of them but the good news is they are at least making a good effort of broadcasting a new anime show/series every month.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Dexter's lab, Johnny Quest, Tom n herry, droopy are my all time favourites...
> Has anyone seen the Dexter's short movie....its awesome....



I loved Dexter's Lab! Btw, was there some short movie!!


----------



## Revolution (Aug 24, 2011)

Skud said:


> Might hurt a lot of people's sentiment, but whatever you have said above,



Sorry,but I don't want to hurt any body.
This is just my opinion as an 1ndi@n.....


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I loved Dexter's Lab! Btw, was there some short movie!!



I have all the episodes of Dexter's lab from inception to end.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 24, 2011)

@vineet : yes there was a short movie...i think it was shown specially during the christmas....and it was awesome!!!!


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dexter, Samurai Jack, Swat Katz, Dragon Ball and Justice league were my top favorites


----------



## Vyom (Aug 24, 2011)

Gollum said:


> I have all the episodes of Dexter's lab from inception to end.



I envy you! 
Btw, I think I had watched that short movie of Dexters. Don't remember though. Memory is not with me from a few months.


----------



## nakulp (Sep 19, 2011)

My best shows were Swat Kats,Dexter's,Powerpuff girls,Johnny Bravo,Sheep in the city,Batman,Justice league etc etc etc.
And now we have Chota bhim,baal ganesh,chota birbal/akbar,f8cky japanese anime and what not other ****!


----------



## tkin (Sep 20, 2011)

I like anime, cartoon network also stopped showing them as well, now its all local cr@p.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 20, 2011)

I really loved programs like Swat Kats, Tintin , Kids Next Door(used to watch it when came from school) And Dexter's Lab. I dont know why CN stopped telecasting them and from then(about 7 years) I hate cartoon network..


----------



## Revolution (Sep 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> I like anime, cartoon network also stopped showing them as well, now its all local cr@p.



I guess Animax TV is one and only Anime source in India.
But,most of the anime are old.....


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

Gone are the days man, gone are the days 
Samurai jack, Dexter, Justice league, Swat katz, Transformers, Batman, Flintstones, Jetsons and Dragon Ball were really gems but now only chinese sh*ty stuff and all :/


----------



## Revolution (Sep 22, 2011)

Even some times back CN started good anime series like Naruto,DragonBall,OnePiece etc.
But,they stopped them.....


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 22, 2011)

Johnny Bravo was my favourite


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 22, 2011)

Johnny Bravo still is fav withme....hey any one watched Gaiking on Sat Tv around 93/94 year?


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Even some times back CN started good anime series like Naruto,DragonBall,OnePiece etc.
> But,they stopped them.....



Good? More like popular. And OP was heavily censored cause they used the 4kids version which mish-mashed many episodes as 1, replaced rifles with toyguns, cigars with lollipops, etc.

It was better that they didn't ridicule the series further. Did a pretty good favor IMO.



pratik385 said:


> Gone are the days man, gone are the days
> Samurai jack, Dexter, Justice league, Swat katz, Transformers, Batman, Flintstones, Jetsons and Dragon Ball were really gems but now only chinese sh*ty stuff and all :/




LOL at the Chinese s* part. I'm guessing you meant Japanese anime but there's one place where you went wrong. DB is a "chinese" "cartoon" (well according to you anyway)as well.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 28, 2011)

Doesn't matter Chinese or Japanese at least they don't suck like today's Indian series available on CN.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2011)

CN has become an EPIC #FAIL now


Man those days of Beyblade and Dragon Ball Z


----------



## mitraark (Oct 3, 2011)

ANimes like Dragonball Z Pokemon and Beyblade were certainly the mosre popular of the shows on CN , but i even liked the Cartoon Caatoons , Dexter's Laboratory , Powerpuff Girls , Johnny Bravo etc etc.. Tom And Jerry , Scooby Doo and Popeye was also on my daily watch list.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 3, 2011)

Even Yogi Bear and Load Runner are good to.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

mitaark said:
			
		

> ANimes like Dragonball Z Pokemon and Beyblade were certainly the mosre popular of the shows on CN , but i even liked the Cartoon Caatoons , Dexter's Laboratory , Powerpuff Girls , Johnny Bravo etc etc.. Tom And Jerry , Scooby Doo and Popeye was also on my daily watch list.


 Yes. Same here. But I didnt like Pokemon after more and more Pokemons were introduced and it seemed like they were just trying to lengthen the storry.

DBZ was epic awesome  Gohan vs Cell was the last time I saw it and I went  for it


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes. Same here. But I didnt like Pokemon after more and more Pokemons were introduced and it seemed like they were just trying to lengthen the storry.
> 
> DBZ was epic awesome  Gohan vs Cell was the last time I saw it and I went  for it



dude in dbz only vegeta saga and freeZa saga were great others were lame. Gohan kickin cells butt lol 
and Prince Vegeta's power less than Goku was really lame :/
db gt was the worst


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2011)

pratik385 said:
			
		

> dude in dbz only vegeta saga and
> freeZa saga were great others were
> lame


 I havent seen this far. I guess you still watch


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I havent seen this far. I guess you still watch



i have whole series of db, I also have dexter > for My bro
i personally like only Goku Vs Vegeta in vegeta saga other saga are just lame :/


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2011)

bheem bhem bheem
chota bheem.....chota bheem
bheem bhem bheem
chota bheem.....chota bheem


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2011)

Yea,CN got new formula and they are CHOTA and BAL.....
Now CN is no place for Bara,Big or for Budha.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 5, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Doesn't matter Chinese or Japanese at least they don't suck like today's Indian series available on CN.....



Japanese anime is awesome
Indian cartoon? i don't know what it is, just some mind numbing crap.

cartoon network logo has changed, anyone noticed?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 7, 2011)

I did not has cable in my house in my childhood.... So only Doordarshan was the option...

Used to watch Jungle Book, Batman, TaleSpin, Duck Tales.......

And later when we got cable for short time.... Watched lot of Dexters Laboratory.....

And now my son watches Chota Bheem and Doreamon ..... As compare to other stupid shows it is good


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2011)

Locking this thread as everyone knows that CN sucks now.


----------

